# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  چگونه یک پردازش خطی را در کم ترین زمان ممکن انجام دهیم

## hamidhws

من میخوام این محاسبه خیلی خیلی ساده رو انجام بدم : x=x+1

اما مشکل اینجاست که من میخوام این عمل توی 1 ثانیه حداقل به مقدار 10 به توان 300 میلیون بار انجام بشه!(برای حداکثر حدی مشخص نکردم اما هرچی بیشتر باشه بهتره) این مقدار یعنی در هر 10 به توان 300 میلیونیوم ثانیه 1 واحد اضافه بشه!
چون مقدار از پیش تعیین شده نیست من نمیتونم بصورت دسته ای شمارش کنم و مجبورم تک تک اضافه کنم تا زمانی که دستور توقف صادر بشه .

خوب بعید میدونم حتی با یه ابر کامپیوتر هم بتونم این محاسبات رو انجام بدم درسته؟
ببینید در واقع برای من مهم نیست که این محاسبات حتما با کامپیوتر انجام بشه یا حتما بوسیله یک قطعه الکترونیکی! هر چیزی که بشه به کمک اون این مقدار محاسبه رو توی یک ثانیه انجام داد حتی یک فعل و انفعالات شیمیایی یا اتمی که بشه به طوری این مقدار رو به هر طریقی باهاش محاسبه کرد میتونه جواب من باشه

امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورمو رسونده باشم .
لطفا نظرتون رو بیان کنید
با تشکر

----------


## eshpilen

در علم رمزنگاری کلیدهای 128 بیتی امن محسوب میشن و تا سال 2032 (اگر درست یادم باشه) هم بیشتر مراجع استانداردهای رمزنگاری گفتن امنیت داره.
یعنی تا اون موقع هیچکس توان پردازشی 2 به توان 128 حالت رو نداره. حالا میخواد یک عمل جمع ساده باشه.
2 به توان 256 رو هم بشر هیچوقت نمیتونه بشکنه. مگر شاید زمانی با رایانه های کوانتمی بزرگ اگر ساخته بشن.
حالا 10 به توان 300 که خیلی بیشتره!

این اعداد از چیزی که فکرش رو بکنید خیلی بزرگتر هستن. حتی در ابعاد کائنات هم میتونن بزرگ یا حتی بزرگتر از اعداد کائناتی باشن.

یک محدودیتی که هست همون مصرف انرژیه که یک حداقلی داره بر اساس فیزیک کوانتم.
یعنی مثلا ساده ترین عملیات رو شما حساب کنید که تغییر یک بیت باشه، این تغییر بیت بر اساس فیزیک کوانتم نمیتونه از یک حداقل انرژی خاصی کمتر انرژی مصرف کنه؛ و 10 به توان 300 تا از این حداقل انرژی رو اگر با هم جمع کنید اونقدری زیاده که بشر هیچوقت ممکن نیست بتونه تامین و مصرف کنه.
یعنی مثلا از کل انرژی خورشید هم بیشتر میشه. حتی شاید خیلی خیلی بیشتر (چون عدد دارای رشد توانیه).

همچین چیزی که شما گفتی از نظر قوانین فیزیک غیرممکنه.

----------


## eshpilen

حالا واسه چی دنبال همچین چیزی هستی؟

----------


## hamidhws

ممنون دوست عزیز
البته منظور من 10 به توان 300 نبود بلکه 10 به توان 300 میلیون بود!

اره میدونم این عدد واقعا بزرگه! حتی مقدار بزرگی اون رو بصورت ذهنی هم سخت میشه درک کرد! و کاملا مطمئنم که با پردازنده سیلیکونی غیر ممکنه حتی به این مقدار نزدیک شد! اما به نظرم شاید بشه با پردازش موازی این کارو کرد . قبلا یه مطلب میخوندم در مورد کامپیوتر های DNA که در واقع به صورت ازمایشگاهی پیاده سازی شده بود و ثابت شده بود که قادر به انجام پردازش موازی به راندمان بسیار بالاست! در واقع شاید انجام محاسبه 10 به توان 300 میلیون محاسبه توسط یک پردازشگر عملا فراتز از غیر ممکن باشه اما اگه این محاسبه رو بصورت موازی توسط 300 میلیون پردازشگر انجام بدیم در اندک زمانی قابل انجامه!




> حالا واسه چی دنبال همچین چیزی هستی؟


راستش من یه نظریه دارم که از لحاظ تئوری درسته اما بدلیل نبود امکاناتی که در بالا به یک نمونش اشاره کردم حتی در شرایط ازمایشگاهی هم قادر به انجام اون نیستم .
در حال حاضر نمیتونم بیشتر در موردش توضیح بدم اما این نظریه اگه به اثبات برسه از نظر من بزرگترین جهش علمی تاریخ در زمینه it هست . نتیجه اون باورنکردنیه (در حال حاضر دارم یه مقاله اماده میکنم ببینم میتونم جایی ثبتش کنم یا نه , در هر 2 صورت چه بتونم چه نتونم یه مدت دیگه مقاله کاملشو توی همین سایت میذارم  ببینید)

----------


## eshpilen

> ثابت شده بود که قادر به انجام پردازش موازی به راندمان بسیار بالاست! در  واقع شاید انجام محاسبه 10 به توان 300 میلیون محاسبه توسط یک پردازشگر  عملا فراتز از غیر ممکن باشه اما اگه این محاسبه رو بصورت موازی توسط 300  میلیون پردازشگر انجام بدیم در اندک زمانی قابل انجامه!


همونطور که گفتم بر اساس فیزیک کوانتم، انرژی لازم برای انجام کوچکترین تغییر در ماده از یک حد حداقل خاصی کمتر نیست.
همون 10 به توان 300 رو هم نمیتونید انجام بدید، چه برسه به 10 به توان 300 میلیون!!

محاسبات و تصورات شما هم همه از اساس اشتباه هستن.
10 به توان 299 میلیون رو درنظر بگیر. فرض کن توان پردازشی لازم برای این مقدار رو در اختیار داری.
حالا فرض کن 10 به توان 300 بشه. آیا میتونی توان پردازشی لازم رو فراهم کنی؟ جدا فکر میکنی رابطه خطیه که یک پردازشگر دیگه اضافه کنی و مشکل حل بشه؟
نخیر وقتی توان رو فقط یکی بالا میبری شما داری 10 رو ضربدر 10 به توان 299 میکنی! یعنی با اضافه کردن یک پردازشگر مشکل حل نمیشه، بلکه باید 10 ضربدر 10 به توان 299 تا پردازشگر جدید اضافه کنی تا بتونی با همون سرعت کار رو انجام بدی.
300 میلیون که هیچ 300 میلیارد میلیارد میلیارد ... پردازشگر هم برای اون عددی که شما میگی کافی نیست.




> راستش من یه نظریه دارم که از لحاظ تئوری درسته اما بدلیل نبود امکاناتی که  در بالا به یک نمونش اشاره کردم حتی در شرایط ازمایشگاهی هم قادر به انجام  اون نیستم .
> در حال حاضر نمیتونم بیشتر در موردش توضیح بدم اما این نظریه اگه به اثبات  برسه از نظر من بزرگترین جهش علمی تاریخ در زمینه it هست . نتیجه اون  باورنکردنیه (در حال حاضر دارم یه مقاله اماده میکنم ببینم میتونم جایی  ثبتش کنم یا نه , در هر 2 صورت چه بتونم چه نتونم یه مدت دیگه مقاله کاملشو  توی همین سایت میذارم  ببینید)


از این تصورات و ادعاها کم نبوده و نیست.
یکی ماشین زمان اختراع میکنه، یکی الگوریتم واسه فشرده سازی و ارتباطات که دنیا رو میخواد متحول کنه (فکر کنم یکی دو سال پیش یکی در این تالار چنین چیزی مطرح کرده بود)، ... دست آخر هم از هیچکدام خبری نمیشه.
شما از کجا میگی از نظر تئوری درسته؟
شما از ریاضیات پایه و دوتا پیش پا افتاده ترین محاسباتی که باید برای شروع تئوری خودت بلد باشی سردرنمیاری!!
پس به احتمال 99.99999999999999 درصد این شما هستی که اشتباه میکنی!

----------


## eshpilen

مهم نیست شما سخت افزار لازم برای این کار رو داری یا نه.
بهرحال انرژی لازم برای انجام عملیات مورد نظر رو نخواهی داشت.
هرچند در درجهء اول فراهم کردن سخت افزار لازم هم غیرممکنه.
اون عددی که گفتی یحتمل از تعداد تمام اتمها و الکترون ها و پروتون های موجود در کل جهان هستی هم بیشتره!
10 به توان 300 میلیون؟
به این میگن یه جک واقعی!

خواهشمندم دوستان عزیزی که هر چند وقت اختراعات و اکتشافات خارق العاده ای میکنن که قراره دنیا رو متحول کنن، از خواب بیدار بشن و قدم اول طفل نوپای خودشون رو ببینن و تلاش کنن برای طی کردنش، بعد بخوان تاریخ بشریت رو دچار انقلاب کنن!!

وقتی شما دانش تئوریک لازم درحد حداقلی رو هم ندارید، بعد میرید همینطور از خودتون فرضیه و تئوری و الگوریتم هایی اختراع میکنید که قراره دنیا رو متحول کنن  :متفکر: 
بیاید و از خواب بیدار شید!
بقول معروف ره صد ساله رو نمیشه یک شبه طی کرد.
اول آدم باید دانش و اصول هرچیزی رو فرابگیره، سالها زحمت بکشه، درس بخونه، ریاضی و فیزیک و کامپیوتر و الگوریتم و تئوری های مربوطه یاد بگیره، ببینه تاحالا کیا اومدن چیا گفتن چه کارهایی کردن، بعد بیاد ببینه واقعا چی چرا ممکنه یا ممکن نیست و واقعا چقدر دشوار و دور از ذهنه اختراع و اکتشاف چیزهایی اینقدر بزرگ.

این همه آدم این همه دانشمند این همه سال، چقدر احتمال داره به چیزی که شما فکر کردید و رسیدید نرسیده باشن اگر اون چیز واقعا درست و مفید بوده باشه؟

----------


## hamidhws

سلام دوست عزیز ,  ممنون از نظراتتون 


من یه نظریه دارم که طبق اون و  با یه معادله ثابت میکنم که با توجه به این فرمول میشه به فلان چیز رسید  - هم از لحاظ ریاضی درسته هم منطق هم هرچیزی که فکرش رو کنید . اما دلیل نمیشه وقتی علم قعلی امکانات لازم رو جهت پیاده سازی نداره بگیم نظریه اشتباست!

(( انیشتین یک نظریه داد که در اون با توجه به فرمول نسبیت و بصورت تئوری ثابت کرد اگر سرعت یک جسم از نور بیشتر بشه زمان به عقب برمیگرده اما بعدا ثابت شد که حتی نمیشه به صورت نور رسید ! پس در نتیجه انیشتین هیچی از فیزیک نمیدونسته!
دوست عزیز اگه قرار بود نظریه همون لحظه پیاده سازی بشه دیگه اسمش نظریه نبود!))

دوست خوبم منم یه شبه از خواب بیدار نشدم نظریه بدم! اون مقدار هم که عرض کردم یه متغیر توی معادله من هست . میشه اون مقدارو حتی تا 10 به توان 2 هم پایین اورد! حتی میشه تا بی نهایت هم بالا اورد - در هر صورت نظریه درست کار میکنه اما برای راندمان بالاتر باید اون متغیر رو هرچی میتونیم افزایش بدیم - همین! فکر کنم شما اشتباه برداشت کردید و کلا فکر کردید اساس نظریه من بر اساس محاسبه این مقدار هست نه؟

----------


## hamidhws

> اون عددی که گفتی یحتمل از تعداد تمام اتمها و الکترون ها و پروتون های موجود در کل جهان هستی هم بیشتره!


چرا ما اینقدر کوته فکر هستیم؟ این خاصیت ایرانیاست که همیشه و همه وقت سعی در کوبوندن بقیه دارن؟ دوست عزیز شما فقط یه دانش تئوریک داری اما اگه یکم سعی میکردی کتابو ببندی و خودت فکر کنی مشکل حل بود! نمیدونم چرا بزرگی این عدد برای شما مهمه در صورتی که مقدار عملیات اون توی اون مقدار زمان مهمه نه مقدارش . اما برای اینکه از این توهم بزرگی در بیاید بهتون میگم . 10 به توان 300 میلیون رو میشه توی حدود 100 مگابایت ذخیره کرد ! چرا یکم سعی نمیکنیم دنیارو طور دیگه ای ببینیم!





> بهرحال انرژی لازم برای انجام عملیات مورد نظر رو نخواهی داشت.


اینم دومین حرف نامربوط . این محاسبه هیچ ربطی به انرژی نداره بلکه به سرعت بستگی داره . ببین وقتی مثلا من میگم 10 به توان 300 میلیون بار در ثانیه یعنی شما باید یک ثانیه رو تقسیم بر 10 به توان 300 میلیون کنی , و باید چیزی پیدا کنی که بتونه مسافت x تا y رو در 10 به توان 300 میلیونیوم ثانیه طی کنه . و از اونجا که سرعت نور بیشترین سرعتیه که بشر بهش رسیده و مقدار سرعتش (در مقیایات بیس یک پردازشگر - mm  ) اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود 10 به توان 12 هست . و در نتیجه با یه پردازشگر تک هسته ای انجام عملیات بیشتر از این امکان پذیر نیست . اما شاید بصورت موازی بشه کاری کرد . هنوز نمیدونم چون بهش فکر نکردم

----------


## FastCode

996578428 تعداد بیتهایی هست که لازم  دارید برای نگهداری این عدد(۱۰به توان سیصد میلیون)
حالا شمابرای نگهداری تعداد iteration ها یک پردازنده نیاز داری که بتونه دو تا از این عدد ها رو جمع کنه.
یعنی تعداد IC های حافظه ی accumulator میشه  996578428 * 2 * 6
که برابر است با 11958941138
که با word size ه 8 میشه 1494867642+1
یعنی تقریبا 1.5 Gigabyte
یعنی با سرعت پردازینده های فعلی هر دو تا عدد رو که بخواهی با هم جمع کنی میشه 0.0747433821125 ثانیه
و اگر بخواهی از صفر تا یک بری میشه 10^(10^8.477121239807392) ثانیه
مطالبی که من درشون مطالعه داشتم(کد نویسی نه.فقط مطالعه) و هنوز فکر میکنم کارتون غلطه:
ASIC
CUDA
MIMD
Plan 9
NP
AES
cracking
JTR
WEP
WPA
Rijendael
Bitcoin
RSA
Diffie hellman
x.509
Message Passing
Cache
Memory Design

باور کن نمیشه

----------


## FastCode

یک بیت کم حساب کردم.همه محاسباتم غلط شد.

----------


## FastCode

الان دیگه خیاطی و آرایشگری و نانوایی و شراب ریزی هم دانش تئوریکه چه برسه به کامپیوتر.

----------


## FastCode

ممکنه لطفا ویرایش این قسمت رو باز کنید؟
دارم دیگه قاطی میکنم.
این چهارمین پست پشت سر هم هست.

فقط میخواستم بگم به جای transistor نوشتم IC.

----------


## hamidhws

سلام دوست عزیز
منم واقعا از نبود ویرایشگر توی این بخش کلافه شدم! جدیدا همه چیزش ریست شده گویا.

دوست خوبم fast code عزیزم من توی قسمت اول حرفم گفتم نظریه من هیچ ربطی به محاسبه مقدار نداره . عرض کردم یه متغیر توی معادله من هست و میتونی از 100 تا بی نهایت ادامه پیدا کنه. حالا تکنولوژی فعلی شاید مثلا بتونه 10 به توان X رو در ثانیه انجام بده و در اینده این مقدار بیشتر و بیشتر بشه ... فقط اون مقدار توی معادله من کم و زیاد میشه و مهم اینه که در حال حاضر حتی از کم ترین مقدار مورد نیاز هم بیشتر هست. خواهشا فرق این 2 تارو بفهمید, نظریه من هیچ ربطی به مقدار محاسبه 10 به توان 300 میلیون در ثانیه نداره !

----------


## hamidhws

فقط من از صحبت دوستان به این نکته رسیدم . نمیدونم چرا همه روی بزرگی این عدد تاکید میکنن! و چیز خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمی که توی این محاسبه وجود داره نادیده گرفته میشه! این یه محاسبه افزایشی با راندمان ثابته . با یه محاسبه متغیر و پیچیده فرق میکنه
یکم نوع نگرش رو باید تغییر داد .قبلا هم گفتم نظریه من هیچ ربطی به محاسبه این مقدار نداره و این روشی هست که در حال حاضر براش در نظر گرفتم چون خود نظریه مهمه نه چگونگی اجرا! نمیدونم چرا کسی اینو نمیفهمه : بابا اول باید انیشتین بیاد بگه که مثلا اگه سرعت جسمی از نور بیشتر بشه زمان به عقب برمیگرده و بعدش شما برای ساخت ماشین زمان دنبال روشی برای پیشروی از سرعت نور بگردی!تا انیشتین بدبخت نیاد اینو بگه اون بدبخت دیگه رو چه حسابی بفهمه چه غلطی باید بکنه؟نمیدونم دیگه به چه زبونی بگم که نظریه منم تا حدی مثل یه معادلست مثل قانون نسبیت و قرار نیست خودم ماشین زمانو اختراع کنم ! (قانون نسبیت و ماشین زمان یک مثال بود و کار من هیچ ربطی به اینا نداره!)

----------


## hamidhws

> این یه محاسبه افزایشی با راندمان ثابته


امان از نبود ویرایش! خواهشا به این موضوع بیشتر دقت کنید . ما میتونیم از اندازه گیری هر چیزی که سیکل زمانی ثابت داره استفاده کنیم(نمیدونم چی و اصلا هم مهم نیست بدونم چون وظیفه یکی دیگست ماشین زمانو اختراع کنه من معادله رو میدم :دی)

----------


## eshpilen

> نمیدونم چرا بزرگی این عدد برای شما مهمه در صورتی که مقدار عملیات اون توی اون مقدار زمان مهمه نه مقدارش.


جان؟
میشه روشن کنید «مقدار عملیات اون توی اون مقدار زمان» دقیقا یعنی چی؟





> اما برای اینکه از این توهم بزرگی در بیاید بهتون میگم . 10 به توان 300 میلیون رو میشه توی حدود 100 مگابایت ذخیره کرد !


بحث ذخیره سازی خود عدد نبود.
بحث انجام یک پردازش خاص به این تعداد است.
مثلا درنظر بگیرید ما یک عدد 128 بیتی رندوم تولید میکنیم، خب این رو در کسری از ثانیه میشه تولید کرد، و ذخیره سازی اونم صرفا 128 بیت فضا اشغال میکنه، اما اگر کسی بخواد ساده ترین پردازشی رو به تعداد 2 به توان 128 بار انجام بده نمیتونه.

بنده با توجه به گفتهء خود ایشون این استنباط رو کردم:



> من میخوام این عمل توی 1 ثانیه حداقل به مقدار 10 به توان 300 میلیون بار انجام بشه





> اینم دومین حرف نامربوط . این محاسبه هیچ ربطی به انرژی نداره بلکه به سرعت بستگی داره . ببین وقتی مثلا من میگم 10 به توان 300 میلیون بار در ثانیه یعنی شما باید یک ثانیه رو تقسیم بر 10 به توان 300 میلیون کنی , و باید چیزی پیدا کنی که بتونه مسافت x تا y رو در 10 به توان 300 میلیونیوم ثانیه طی کنه . و از اونجا که سرعت نور بیشترین سرعتیه که بشر بهش رسیده و مقدار سرعتش (در مقیایات بیس یک پردازشگر - mm  ) اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود 10 به توان 12 هست. و در نتیجه با یه پردازشگر تک هسته ای انجام عملیات بیشتر از این امکان پذیر نیست . اما شاید بصورت موازی بشه کاری کرد . هنوز نمیدونم چون بهش فکر نکردم


 این چیزهایی که میگی واسه من مفهوم نیست. منظورت چیه؟
گفتم که بحث انجام یک پردازش به این تعداد بالاست.
مثال خوبش همون الگوریتم های رمزنگاری هستن.
برای Brute-force کردن یک رمزنگاری 128 بیتی (یعنی کلید رمزنگاری درش 2 به توان 128 حالت مختلف رو اختیار میکنه)، میتونیم از کلید با 128 بیت صفر شروع کنیم (کلید رو میشه بصورت یک عدد بزرگ درنظر گرفت) و همینطور بشماریم تا برسیم به کلید با تمام بیت های یک.
خب حالا میشه شما بفرمایید چرا بشر درحال حاضر توان تست کردن تمام این 2 به توان 128 حالت رو نداره؟

----------


## eshpilen

دقت کنید چیزی که بیان شده تکرار یک عملیات (ولو کوچکترین عملیات تک بیتی ممکن) به اون تعداد خاص است.
این چیزی بود که جملهء استارتر واضحا بیان میکنه، و اگر منظور ایشون غیر از این بوده مشکل از بیان خودشونه.
من میگم بشر درحال حاضر توان انجام یک عملیات به تعداد 2 به توان 128 رو هم نداره، چه برسه به 10 به توان 300 میلیون!!

فرض کنید عملیات شما اینه که صرفا میخواید مقدار یک بیت رو تغییر بدید؛ یعنی صفر بعد یک بعد صفر بعد یک و همینطور تا بینهایت.
آیا شما میتونید این عملیات رو 2 به توان 128 بار انجام بدید؟ جواب صریح بدید؛ بله یا خیر؟

یوقت میگیم ما میخوایم دو عدد 128 بیتی مشخص رو جمع کنیم. خب این شدنیه و در کسری از ثانیه انجام میشه!
اما این خیلی فرق داره با اینکه بگیم میخوایم از 1 تا 2 به توان 128 بشماریم.

----------


## hamidhws

سلام دوست عزیز



> میشه روشن کنید «مقدار عملیات اون توی اون مقدار زمان» دقیقا یعنی چی؟


منظورم اینه که , مهم پردازش این مقدار نیست بلکه چیزی که کارو سخت میکنه انجام اون توی یه مدت زمان محدود مثل 1 ثانیه هست




> خب حالا میشه شما بفرمایید چرا بشر درحال حاضر توان تست کردن تمام این 2 به توان 128 حالت رو نداره؟


راستش من اطلاعات زیادی در زمینه سخت افزار پردازشگرها ندارم و همین شاید باعث بشه جوابم درست در نیاد پس لطفا خودتون جواب این سوالو بدید! اما باز با استباط خودم میگم : فکر نکنم توان تست کردن رو نداشته باشه ,بلکه بدلیل مدت زمان زیادی که صرف تست کردن و مقایسه این مقدار میشه اونقدر زیاده که به صرفه نیست ! (چون از این روش برای هک کردن رمزهای عبور استفاده میشه و یه هکر قرار نیست 100 سال منتظر بشینه!)
فقط خواهشا به این دقت کنید, ما قرار نیست اینجا چیزیو مقایسه کنیم .




> آیا شما میتونید این عملیات رو 2 به توان 128 بار انجام بدید؟ جواب صریح بدید؛ بله یا خیر؟


اره میشه ولی نه توی 1 ثانیه!




> اما این خیلی فرق داره با اینکه بگیم میخوایم از 1 تا 2 به توان 128 بشماریم.


اینو قبول دارم . از اول هم هدف من شمارش اون با پردازشگر ها نبوده . باید یه راه دیگه هم وجود داشته باشه . همیشه یه راه دیگه هم هست , قبلا هم عرض کردم برای این کار میشه از هرچیزی که سیکل تکرار ثابت داره استفاده کرد . هرچیزی مثل اندازه گیری تعداد گردش الکترون ها در اتم و یا هرچیزی که سیکل تکرار ثابت داشته باشه در یک مدت زمان ثابت اندازه گیری بشه . گفتم هنوز نمیدونم چطوری اما حتما باید راهی باشه و حداقل مطمئنم که راهی هست ولی چطوریشو نمیدونم

----------


## eshpilen

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> منظورم اینه که , مهم پردازش این مقدار نیست بلکه چیزی که کارو سخت میکنه انجام اون توی یه مدت زمان محدود مثل 1 ثانیه هست


بله از نظر زمانی هم غیرممکنه. و فکر کنم برای همیشه غیرممکن بمونه.




> راستش من اطلاعات زیادی در زمینه سخت افزار پردازشگرها ندارم و همین شاید باعث بشه جوابم درست در نیاد پس لطفا خودتون جواب این سوالو بدید! اما باز با استباط خودم میگم : فکر نکنم توان تست کردن رو نداشته باشه ,بلکه بدلیل مدت زمان زیادی که صرف تست کردن و مقایسه این مقدار میشه اونقدر زیاده که به صرفه نیست ! (چون از این روش برای هک کردن رمزهای عبور استفاده میشه و یه هکر قرار نیست 100 سال منتظر بشینه!)


یکی از ده ها نمونه جواب مشابهی رو که برای این مسئله داده شده میتونید ببینید: http://security.stackexchange.com/qu...ry/25882#25882

البته بخشی از اون رو جدا کردم:

‎Imagine that 10 billion humans each built a million computers (10^16  computers) and each computer tried a billion keys per second (10^9/sec)  for the next million years (3x10^13 seconds), you'll have only tried  about 3x10^38 ~ 2^128 keys‎

ترجمه: «تصور کنید 10 میلیارد انسان هرکدام یک میلیون کامپیوتر میسازند (10 به توان 16 کامپیوتر در کل) و هر کامپیوتر در هر ثانیه یک میلیارد کلید (10 به توان 9 بر ثانیه) را برای یک میلیون سال (3 ضربدر 10 به توان 13 ثانیه) آینده آزمایش میکند، شما در این مدت تنها حدود 3 ضربدر 10 به توان 38 تقریبا برابر با 2 به توان 128 کلید را آزمایش کرده اید.»

پس میبینیم که 2 به توان 128 عملیات خودش چه عدد بزرگی است و درحال حاضر Brute-force کردن اون برای بشریت غیرممکنه.
بنظرم فعلا ساختن این حجم از سخت افزار هم غیرممکنه (کل توان پردازشی تمام دستگاهها (شامل موبایل ها و غیره) و PC ها و ابررایانه هایی رو که درحال حاضر در جهان وجود دارن اگر با هم جمع کنید شاید یک کسر خیلی کوچکی از این مقدار بشه)، چه برسه به اینکه بخوایم با افزایش پردازنده ها زمان Brute-force رو به مدت معقولی (مثلا حداقل 10 سال) پایین بیاریم، نه اینکه چند صدهزار سال صبر کنیم!!

بعد فرضا این سخت افزارها هم در دسترس قرار گرفتن. فرض کنید اصلا پیشرفت شگفت انگیزی در فناوری رایانه صورت گرفت که تونستیم با سخت افزار خیلی کمتری حجم خیلی بیشتری از محاسبات رو انجام بدیم؛ باز بحث مصرف انرژی باقی میمونه، چون بر اساس قوانین شناخته شدهء فیزیک، مقداری انرژی مصرف شده برای کوچکترین عملیات (مثلا تغییر وضعیت یک بیت) نمیتونه از یک حد خاصی کمتر باشه، و ما اگر شرایط رو ایدئال هم فرض کنیم، یعنی برای هر عملیات فقط همین مقدار حداقلی از انرژی مصرف بشه، انرژی مصرف شده در مجموع خودش یه مقدار عظیمی است که حداقل در کوتاه مدت انتظار نمیره بشر بتونه به این انرژی دست پیدا کنه.

البته اینم بگم که سازمانهای استاندارد امنیتی، امنیت رمزنگاری 128 بیتی رو تا حدود سال 2032 دونستن، ولی علت این مطلب احتمالا پیشبینی ساخته شدن رایانه های کوانتمی کارا در اون زمان است. چراکه با ساخته شدن رایانه های کوانتمی، امنیت رمزنگاری 128 بیتی نصف میشه، یعنی به 64 بیت میرسه (که این مقدار قابل Brute-force شدن است).
شاید هم علت این نظر احتمال افزایش قدرت رایانه های کلاسیک باشه.
بهرحال چیزی که هست، این فقط یک مقایسه بود، و میشه بجای 128 بیت از 256 بیت استفاده کرد تا اطمینان داشت که Brute-force کردن غیرممکن میشه.
حال 2 به توان 300 میلیون که هیچ! این عدد اصلا در حد و اندازه های ظرفیت مادهء شناخته شده برای ما نیست!!

اینم جالبه (البته برای حالت 2 به توان 256 است): http://security.stackexchange.com/qu...ys/25392#25392

بازم یه قسمتهاییش رو انتخاب میکنم تا خلاصه بشه:

In fact, we cannot even imagine a world where 256-bit brute force  searches are possible. It requires some fundamental breakthroughs in  physics and our understanding of the universe.‎


One of the consequences of the second law of thermodynamics is that  a certain amount of energy is necessary to represent information. To  record a single bit by changing the state of a system requires an amount  of energy no less than _kT_, where _T_ is the absolute temperature of the system and _k_ is the Boltzman constant.‎



an ideal computer running at 3.2 K would consume 4.4 × 10−16 ergs every time it set or cleared a bit.‎


Now, the annual energy output of our sun is about 1.21 × 1041 ergs. This is enough to power about 2.7 × 1056  single bit changes on our ideal computer; enough state changes to put a  187-bit counter through all its values. If we built a Dyson sphere  around the sun and captured _all_ its energy for 32 years, without _any_ loss, we could power a computer to count up to 2192. Of course, it wouldn't have the energy left ‎‎over to perform any useful calculations with this counter‎.‎

ترجمه: «درواقع، ما نمیتوانیم جهانی را تصور کنیم که brute force های 256 بیتی امکان پذیر باشند. آن به پیشرفت های بنیادین در فیزیک و درک ما از کائنات نیاز دارد.


یکی از نتایج قانون دوم ترمودینامیک آن است که یک مقدار معین از انرژی برای بیان اطلاعات نیاز است. برای ذخیرهء یک بیت با تغییر وضعیت یک سیستم به حداقل انرژی ای به میزان kT نیاز است، که T دمای مطلق سیستم و k ثابت بولتزمان است.


یک کامپیوتر ایدئال که در دمای 3.2 کلوین کار میکند هر بار که یک بیت را ست یا پاک میکند مقدار ‎4.4 × 10−16 ergs انرژی مصرف خواهد کرد.

اکنون، انرژی ای که در یک سال از خورشید خارج میشود حدود ‎1.21 × 1041 ‎ergs‎ است. این مقدار انرژی برای انجام حدود 2.7 × 1056 تغییر بیت بر روی کامپیوتر ایدئال ما کافیست؛ یعنی تعداد کافی تغییر وضعیت برای اینکه یک شمارندهء 187 بیتی تمام مقدارهای خودش را بشمارد. اگر ما یک کرهء مهار کنندهء انرژی ستاره ای به دور خورشید بسازیم و تمام انرژی آن را برای 32 سال، بدون هیچگونه اتلاف، دریافت کنیم، ما میتوانیم انرژی لازم برای شمارش تا 2 به توان 192 را فراهم کنیم. البته، هیچ انرژی ای برای انجام هیچ محاسبهء مفیدی با این شمارنده باقی نخواهد ماند!




> فقط خواهشا به این دقت کنید, ما قرار نیست اینجا چیزیو مقایسه کنیم .


مقایسه؟
چرا اتفاقا مقایسه در اینجا بهترین جوابه و 100 مربوط و قابل قیاس.
چون مورد بیان شده کاملا در چهارچوب ریاضیات و تئوری های هاست و ضمنا هیچ راه و استدلال دیگری و تست عملی براش وجود نداره.
تنها فرق اینه که عددی که استارتر بیان کردن از این اعداد خیلی خیلی هم بزرگتره.
وقتی بحث توان باشه رشدش هم خیلی زیاده.
یعنی انجام کوچکترین عملیات به تعداد عددی که ایشون میفرمایند، کاملا غیرممکنه و فقط از عهدهء خدا برمیاد  :چشمک: 




> اره میشه ولی نه توی 1 ثانیه!


محاسبات بالا رو خوندید.
بله میدونم میشه ولی نه در زمانی که کسی بخواد فکرش رو هم بکنه.
حداقل تا حدود سال 2032 ممکن نیست؛ و شاید حتی تا مدتها بعد از اون هم غیرممکن بمونه (عملی شدن کامپیوترهای کوانتمی کارا تا اون زمان هم خودش یک قضیهء ثابت نشده ای هست و بین دانشمندان و متخصصان خودش روش اختلاف نظر وجود داره).




> اینو قبول دارم . از اول هم هدف من شمارش اون با پردازشگر ها نبوده . باید یه راه دیگه هم وجود داشته باشه . همیشه یه راه دیگه هم هست , قبلا هم عرض کردم برای این کار میشه از هرچیزی که سیکل تکرار ثابت داره استفاده کرد . هرچیزی مثل اندازه گیری تعداد گردش الکترون ها در اتم و یا هرچیزی که سیکل تکرار ثابت داشته باشه در یک مدت زمان ثابت اندازه گیری بشه . گفتم هنوز نمیدونم چطوری اما حتما باید راهی باشه و حداقل مطمئنم که راهی هست ولی چطوریشو نمیدونم


 نمیدونم و شاید رو ول کن.
فعلا راهی نیست و با قوانین بنیادین فیزیک و محاسبات روشن و محکم ریاضی رودررو هستیم.
شما هیچ استدلال و سند روشن و محکمی که حتی یک دهم این مقدار بشه بهش اعتبار داد، در دست ندارید.

بهرحال شما برای همون اندازه گیری که میگی هم باید اون حداقل انرژی رو مصرف کنی و تازه با شرایط ایدئال که وجود نداره و انتظار زیادی نمیره در آیندهء نزدیک هم شدنی بشه.
هر گونه پردازشی، هر ذخیره سازی ای، هر تغییر وضعیتی، نیاز به اون حداقل انرژی داره.
در عمل که میشه گفت شاید هزاران برابر این مقدار مصرف انرژی و اتلاف داریم و در کل در یک سیستم پردازشی عملیاتی که هر چرخهء اون به ده ها و صدها و حتی هزاران برابر عملیات سادهء تغییر وضعیت یک بیت، عملیات پایه نیاز داره.

----------


## eshpilen

http://security.stackexchange.com/qu...ys/25392#25392

These numbers have nothing to do with the technology of the devices;  they are the maximums that thermodynamics will allow. And they strongly  imply that *brute-force attacks against 256-bit keys will be  infeasible until computers are built from something other than matter  and occupy something other than space*
ترجمه: «این اعداد هیچ ربطی به فناوری وسایل ندارند؛ آنها حداکثرهایی هستند که قوانین ترمودینامیک اجازه خواهد داد. و بصورت قوی دلالت میکنند بر اینکه حمله های brute-force به کلیدهای 256 بیتی غیرممکن خواهند بود مگر زمانی که رایانه ها از چیزی غیر از ماده ساخته شوند و چیزی غیر از فضا اشغال کنند».

http://security.stackexchange.com/qu...nity/6149#6149

As a starting point, we will consider that each elementary operation  implies a minimal expense of energy; Laundauer's principle sets that  limit at 0.0178 eV, which is 2.85*10-21 J. On the other hand, the total mass of the Solar system, if converted in its entirety to energy, would yield about 1.8*1047 J (actually that's what you would get from the mass of the Sun, according to this page, but the Sun takes the Lion's share of the total mass of the Solar system). This implies a hard limit of about 6.32*1068 elementary computations, which is about 2225.2. 

 Of course this is a quite extreme scenario and, in particular, we  have no idea about how we could convert mass to energy -- nuclear  fission and fusion converts only a tiny proportion of the available mass  to energy

ترجمه: «بعنوان یک نقطهء شروع، ما توجه میکنیم که هر عملیات پایه به یک مقدار حداقلی از انرژی نیاز دارد؛ قاعدهء Laundauer آن مقدار حداقلی را ‎0.0178 eV تعیین میکند که ‎2.85*10-21 J است. از طرف دیگر، اگر تمامی جرم خورشید به انرژی تبدیل شود حدود ‎1.8*1047 J انرژی بدست خواهد آمد». این دلالت میکند بر محدودیتی به میزان ‎6.32*1068 عملیات پایه، که حدود 2 به توان 225.5 است.

البته که این یک سناریوی ایدئال است و بویژه ما هیچ ایده ای نداریم که چگونه میتوانیم ماده را به انرژی تبدیل کنیم - انرژی شکافت هسته ای و همجوشی هسته ای تنها یک کسر جزیی از مادهء در دسترس را به انرژی تبدیل میکنند».

اینم برای حالت واقعی:

Assuming that the total energy production of the Earth is diverted to a single computation for ten years, we get a limit of 5*1036, which is close to 2122.

Then you have to take into account technological advances. Given the current trend on ecological concerns and the peak oil, the total energy production should not increase much in the years to come 

Moore's law states that you can fit twice as many transistors on a given chip surface every two years. A _very_  optimistic view is that this doubling of the number of transistor can  be done at constant energy consumption, which would translate to halving  the energy cost of an elementary operation every two years. This would  lead to a grand total of *2138 in year 2040

*
ترجمه: «با فرض اینکه تمام تولید انرژی در روی زمین به مدت 10 سال برای یک پردازش صرف شود، ما با یک محدودیت 5 ضربدر 10 به توان 36 روبرو هستیم که نزدیک 2 به توان 122 است

سپس شما نیاز دارید تا پیشرفت های فناوری را بحساب بیاورید. با توجه به مشی فعلی در ارتباط با مسائل زیست محیطی و نفت، مجموع تولید انرژی در زمین نباید در سالهای نزدیک افزایش زیادی پیدا کند.

از سوی دیگر، قانون مور اظهار میدارد که هر دو سال میتوان دو برابر تعداد ترانزیستور را روی یک سطح معین چیپ ساخت. یک دیدگاه خیلی خوشبینانه این است که دو برابر شدن تعداد ترانزیستور میتواند با مصرف ثابت انرژی انجام شود، که به معنای نصف شدن مصرف انرژی یک عملیات پایه در هر دو سال است. این به معنای یک مجموع 2 به توان 138 عملیات در سال 2040 خواهد بود.»

دقت کردید که، اگر تمام تولید انرژی زمین رو به مدت یک سال به پردازش یک عملیات پایه اختصاص بدیم، در این مدت فقط میشه 2 به توان 138 بار اون عملیات رو انجام داد.
این محاسبه برای شرایط واقعی بود با توجه به مصرف انرژی مدارهای منطقی فعلی و بحساب آوردن پیشرفت اونها؛ ولی همچنان فقط برای انجام یک عملیات پایهء خیلی ساده و نه پردازشهای پیچیده تر.

حالا بنده نمیدونم شما چطور میخواید 10 به توان 300 میلیون عملیات رو انجام بدید!!
همون اندازه گیری پدیده های فیزیکی که میگید، خودش نیاز به یک تغییر وضعیت و مصرف انرژی در چیزی داره، حالا در عمل که شرایط از این حالت حداقلی و ایدئال هم به مراتب بدتره و انتظار میره عملیاتی که در هر چرخه باید انجام بشه ده ها و صدها و حتی هزاران برابر بیشتر باشه. شاید هم خیلی بیشتر!!
شما بالاخره چیزی رو به طریقی اندازه گیری میکنید. آیا اندازه گیری بدون مصرف انرژی ممکنه؟
بعد اون رو جایی ذخیره میکنید، حداقل پردازشی روش انجام میدید، همون ذخیره توی RAM و کوچکترین تغییر بیت خودش حداقل انرژی رو مصرف میکنه که در عمل هم از اون حداقل خیلی بیشتر عملیات هست و اتلاف انرژی هم زیاده.

----------


## eshpilen

10 به توان 300 میلیون!
بقول خارجیها OMG  :متعجب: 
اونم انجام یک کاری به این تعداد در فقط یک ثانیه!!
شما نمیدونید از چی صحبت میکنید.

تمام منظومهء شمسی رو اگر به انرژی تبدیل کنید، نمیتونید انرژی لازم حتی برای انجام یک کسر کوچک از این تعداد رو بدست بیارید.
و احتمالا حتی تمام کهکشان شیری رو. و شاید حتی کل مادهء موجود در جهان شناخته شده رو.

برای هر کاری، حتی صرف اندازه گیری، انتقال، ذخیره کردن هر اطلاعاتی، حتی فقط در حد یک بیت، انرژی مصرف میشه.
و این عدد بقدری عظیم اندر عظیم است که ... چی بگم.
یعنی شما انرژی تعداد میلیارد میلیارد میلیارد ... قوی ترین بمب های اتمی رو هم اگر صرف انجام این عملیات کنی به هیچ کجا نمیرسی!!

این بحث انرژیش بود.
بحث سرعت هم جداست.
یعنی ما ساده ترین و سریعترین عملیات و پدیده ای که در دسترس داریم، نهایت چقدر میتونه سرعت داشته باشه.
البته 10 به توان 300 میلیون از اون عملیات/اتفاق رو که بر اساس محاسبات هیچ بشری هیچوقت نمیتونه مشاهده کنه، چون انرژی لازم براش غیرممکنه، ولی اگر فقط سرعت انجام یک بار از اون عملیات رو درنظر بگیریم خب برای خودش یک مبحثی هست و قابل بحث و تحقیقه.

فرض کنید، میگم فرض کنید، که الکترون در هر ثانیه این تعداد بار دور هسته اتم میچرخه.
خب شما بازهم نمیتونید از این پدیده استفاده کنید و تعداد دورها رو بشمارید، چون انرژی ای که برای این کار باید صرف کنید غیرممکنه بشه تامین کرد و غیرممکنه بشه بدون یک انفجار عظیم که جهان رو نابود کنه این انرژی رو ظرف مدت یک ثانیه در یک فضای محدود بوجود آورد.
حال بگذریم از محدودیت های دیگری که احتمالا هست.
من راجع به اینکه حداکثر سرعت یک تغییر در جهان هستی چقدره اطلاعی ندارم؛ ولی شاید بعدا در بخش فیزیک راجع بهش سوال کردم (بنظرم سوال جالبیه).

----------


## eshpilen

البته اینم بگم که حتی اعتبار قوانین فیزیک هم مطلق نیست و یک در میلیون هم که شده ممکنه اشتباهی در جایی و در بعضی نظریه ها رخ داده باشه و/یا در آینده شگفتیهایی کشف بشن که بشر رو قادر به انجام چیزهایی بکنن که الان غیرممکن میدونیم.
ولی بهرحال علم و واقعیت ها و محاسبات فعلی این رو میگن، که از نظرات و تصورات شما به مراتب استوارتر هستن.
شما صرفا تخیل میکنید و نهایت به الهام و احساس و ماوراء الطبیعه پناه میبرید!!
دانش واقعی شما واقعا ضعیفه.

----------


## eshpilen

> دقت کردید که، اگر تمام تولید انرژی زمین رو به مدت یک سال به پردازش یک عملیات پایه اختصاص بدیم، در این مدت فقط میشه 2 به توان 138 بار اون عملیات رو انجام داد.



اوه اینجا رو تازه اشتباه گفتم.
یک سال نه و به گمانم در حدود 30 سال!
چون تاریخ درج پست طرف 2011 هست و ظاهرا از اون زمان حساب کرده تا سال 2040.
یعنی اگر از سال 2011 تا سال 2040، تمام انرژی ای رو که بشر روی زمین تولید میکنه به پردازش مورد نظر اختصاص بدید، حداکثر تا 2 به توان 138 تکرار میرسید.

----------


## hamidhws

> البته اینم بگم که حتی اعتبار قوانین فیزیک هم مطلق نیست و یک در میلیون هم که شده ممکنه اشتباهی در جایی و در بعضی نظریه ها رخ داده باشه و/یا در آینده شگفتیهایی کشف بشن که بشر رو قادر به انجام چیزهایی بکنن که الان غیرممکن میدونیم.
> ولی بهرحال علم و واقعیت ها و محاسبات فعلی این رو میگن، که از نظرات و تصورات شما به مراتب استوارتر هستن.
> شما صرفا تخیل میکنید و نهایت به الهام و احساس و ماوراء الطبیعه پناه میبرید!!
> دانش واقعی شما واقعا ضعیفه.


 شما یا واقعا پست های منو نخوندید یا اصلا منظور من رو نمیگیرید دوست عزیز! من واقعا اینقدر پیچیده صحبت میکنم؟ شما داری خودت جواب خودت رو میدی!
اینحا رو بخون:



> نمیدونم دیگه به چه زبونی بگم که نظریه منم تا حدی مثل یه معادلست مثل قانون نسبیت و قرار نیست خودم ماشین زمانو اختراع کنم


اگه واقعا تحلیل این براتون اینقدر مشکله با زبانی ساده میگم :
فرض کنید من یه معادله دارم به شکل زیر:
x=y+z
و y=از 10 به توان 2 تا بینهایت!

10 به توان 300 میلیون فقط یه عدد بزرگ برای تست هست وهیچ ربطی به نظریه من نداره... تا اینجاشو متوجه شدید؟ 

در ضمن در مورد دانش بنده به هیچ وجه هیچ وقت نگفتم دانشمندم! دانش یه چیز اکتسابیه نه ذاتی! شاید شما دانش حفظی داشته باشی اما خلاق و مبتکر نیستی! برای اینکار شما باید خودت قدرت تحلیل و خلق داشته باشی نه گفته های یه سری دیگه رو نقل قول کنی! خیلی از دانشمندان بزرگ حتی تحصیلات اکادمیک هم نداشتن اما بزرگترین جهش های علمی رو بوجود اوردن! وقتی شما با قوانین طبیعت کار میکنید بیشتر از اونیکه به دانش (دانش = حفظیات!) نیاز داشته باشی به قدرت تحلیل نیاز داری! 
شما با این طرز فکری که داری هیچوقت نمیتونی چیز جدیدی خلق کنی چون اگه توی یه کتاب بخونی که x=2 دیگه سعی نمیکنی اثبات کنی که x=3 میشه! چون فکر میکنی هرچی تو کتاب نوشته یا قبلیا گفتن درسته! 

یه نصیحت بهت میکنم . به جای اینکه سعی کنی بری توی اینترنت یا جاهای دیگه دنبال دلیلی بگردی که خودت رو قانع کنی که فلان چیز غیر ممکنه , یه مقدار از مغز خودت کمک بگیر -  سعی کن دنیارو با دید خودت ببینی و جور دیگه تحلیل کنی . برای اینکه بتونی انیشتین بشی باید اول بتونی قبول کنی که ممکنه نیوتون هم اشتباه کرده باشه!

----------


## hamidhws

> یعنی اگر از سال 2011 تا سال 2040، تمام انرژی ای رو که بشر روی زمین تولید میکنه به پردازش مورد نظر اختصاص بدید، حداکثر تا 2 به توان 138 تکرار میرسید.


من فکر میکردم شما حداقل حفظیاتتون خوبه ! اما گویا هنوز این قانون فیزیک ساده دوران مدرستون رو هم فراموش کردید! انرژی بوجود نمیاد دوست عزیز بلکه از حالتی به حالت دیگه تغییر میکنه.

----------


## hamidhws

> من راجع به اینکه حداکثر سرعت یک تغییر در جهان هستی چقدره اطلاعی ندارم؛ ولی شاید بعدا در بخش فیزیک راجع بهش سوال کردم (بنظرم سوال جالبیه).


لازم نیست سوال کنید دوست عزیز این سوال هم یه سوال دوران طفولیت هست :دی
خوب معلومه بیشترین سرعتی که تا بحال اثبات شده سرعت نور هست خودم قبلا تو چنتا پست بالاتر گفته بودم!
و بزار کارتو راحت تر کنم . احتیاجی به اینهمه تحقیق و سرچ و ... هم نیست! اگه ما بخوایم بدون پردازش موازی این مقدار پردازش رو انجام بدیم در نتیجه به پدیده ای احتیاج داریم که بتونه نقطه x به y رو در 10 به توان 300 میلیونیوم ثانیه طی کنه. در نتیجه چون بالاترین سرعت (در حال حاضر) سرعت نور هست پس نمیشه این مقدار محاسبه رو در این زمان انجام داد! همین! فشرده شده ی کل تحقیق و سرچ شما میشه همین 1 جمله ای که بدون هیچ گونه دانش و صرف تحلیل شخصی گفتم.

----------


## hamidhws

فکر کنم در حال حاضر نباید این مقدار به اون بزرگی رو مطرح میکردم! چون مثل اینه که بری دوران پارک ژوراسیک به آرژانتیناتاروس در مورد هواپیما توضیح بدی :دی
علم خودش کم کم این مقدارو بالا میبره . اما در حال حاضر حتی 10 به توان 4 هم کار منو راه میندازه و همین مقدار هم جهش بزرگی رو بوجود میاره! شما لطفا بفرمایید در حال حاضر با قویترین پردازشگر موجود حداکثر تا چه مقدار رو میتونم محاسبه کنم؟منظورم همون x++ هست.

----------


## hamidhws

راستش من 10 به توان 300 میلیون رو فقط جهت تست یک عدد بزرگ گفتم اما اصلا به مقدار بزرگیش در ابتدا دقت نکردم!باید اعتراف کنم که این یک اشتباه تکنیکی از طرف بنده بود که این عدد به این بزرگی رو بدون فکر قبلی بیان کردم.اگرچه توی معادله من هرچی مقدار این عدد بزرگتر باشه نتایج بهتری میده اما الان که دقت میکنم میبینم این عدد خیالی من برای تست عدد بزرگ بیش از حد معقوله! شاید یک زمانی یا چند قرن یا چند هزاره بعد تکنولوژی اونقدر پیشرفت کنه که به این عدد نزدیک بشه اما مطرح کردنش توی زمان فعلی واقعا اشتباه بود!

----------


## eshpilen

چقدر شما مسائل رو با هم قاطی میکنید، چقدر مغلطه، و ضمنا سعی دارید مخاطب رو زیر سوال ببرید بجای پرداختن به خود مسئله.

بنده برای شما با قوانین فیزیک و محاسبات ریاضی نشون دادم که انجام 10 به توان 300 میلیون عملیات کاملا غیرممکنه.

بعد حرف حساب شما چیه؟

من اصلا کاری به نظریهء شما ندارم چون چیزی ازش نمیدونم.
کاری به اعداد دیگه ندارم.
شما یک چیزی گفتید که روشن بود و در حیطهء دانش بنده:



> من میخوام این عمل توی 1 ثانیه حداقل به مقدار 10 به توان 300 میلیون بار انجام بشه!


بحث من روی همین بود. نه چیزی بیشتر و نه کمتر. نه چیز دیگری.

بعد دیگه این همه پرداختن به مخاطب و بحث خلاقیت و حفظیات و غیره واسه چیه؟
بنده واسه شما محاسبات و قوانین علمی روشنی رو آوردم، و شما درمقابل هیچ.
بجای اینکه به خلاقیت خودتون مغرور باشید برید اول دانش و تئوری و این همه کار دانشمندان بزرگ رو مطالعه کنید و یاد بگیرید، وگرنه احتمال اینکه چیز نو و بزرگی رو اختراع یا کشف کنید یک در میلیون هم نیست!!
فیلد هم با فیلد فرق داره.
وقتی شما چنین چیزی رو میگید وارد محدودهء فیزیک و ریاضیات میشید. و وقتی وارد این محدوده شدید چیز دیگه کارایی و اعتبار نداره.
بله افرادی اختراعات و اکتشافات خوبی در فیلدهای دیگری کردن، ولی آیا کسی که ریاضیدان نبوده تونسته یک کشف مهم ریاضی بکنه، کسی که فیزیکدان نبوده تونسته یک نظریهء قابل قبول و مهم فیزیک ارائه کنه؟

شما همه چیز رو با هم قاطی کردید و صحبت های شما پر از مغلطه بود.
بخاطر چیزهایی هم که زحمت کشیدم و براتون ترجمه کردم و توضیح دادم و یاد گرفتید و دیگه از این سوتی های گنده جایی در نمیکنید باید ازم ممنون باشید، اما شما غرور دارید و به ناآگاهی و ضعف خودتون اعتراف نمیکنید و بجاش سعی میکنید مخاطب رو هم بکوبید.
پس حداقل دیگه به بنده درس اخلاق ندید!

----------


## FastCode

Sorry, i don't have persian keyboard again.
i just wanted to mention bit is a kind of energy.it is electrical energy stored in a capacitor.
see my post mentioning 6 transistors per bit, there is of course one capacitor per bit too.

----------


## eshpilen

> من فکر میکردم شما حداقل حفظیاتتون خوبه ! اما گویا هنوز این قانون فیزیک ساده دوران مدرستون رو هم فراموش کردید! انرژی بوجود نمیاد دوست عزیز بلکه از حالتی به حالت دیگه تغییر میکنه.


 منظور از تولید انرژی همون اصطلاح غیرتخصصی اون بود.
فکر میکنم روشنه. ولی بازهم شما سعی کردید مخاطب رو بی سواد و در اشتباه نشون بدید.
و اینم باز بی ادبی و غرور و لجبازی شما رو میرسونه. مثل خیلی های دیگه.

مردم و حتی متخصصان صنعت انرژی میگن یک نیروگاه انرژی تولید میکنه، نمیگن تبدیل میکنه!
حالا شما میخواید بهشون گیر بدید که چیزی از فیزیک نمیدونن؟

استفاده از اصطلاح تولید انرژی به این معنی نیست که طرف این چیزها رو نمیدونه.




> به پدیده ای احتیاج داریم که بتونه نقطه x به y رو در 10 به توان 300  میلیونیوم ثانیه طی کنه. در نتیجه چون بالاترین سرعت (در حال حاضر) سرعت  نور هست پس نمیشه این مقدار محاسبه رو در این زمان انجام داد! همین! فشرده  شده ی کل تحقیق و سرچ شما میشه همین 1 جمله ای که بدون هیچ گونه دانش و صرف  تحلیل شخصی گفتم.


سوال کلی بود.
گفتم حداکثر سرعت یک تغییر چی میتونه باشه.
این مسئله اینقدر واضح نیست و لزوما نمیشه به سادگی به سرعت نور و مسافت ارتباطش داد.
بطور مثال وقتی یک ذرهء بنیادین به ذرهء دیگری تبدیل میشه، آیا این تبدیل بصورت مطلقا آنی صورت میگیره، یا یک زمانی طول میکشه؟ آیا اینجا طی مسافتی وجود داره که ما بتونیم با سرعت نور اون رو قیاس کنیم؟
آیا زمان یک تغییر یک حداقل مشخصی داره؟ و بر چه اساسی؟
منظور از تغییر صرفا تغییر است. هرگونه تغییری. هر تبدیلی. تغییر در سرعت، تغییر در مکان، تغییر در ماهیت، ...

ظاهرا در اینجا همین سوال مطرح شده: http://physics.stackexchange.com/que...time-in-nature
و پاسخی که داده شده، تاجاییکه فهمیدم، حکایت از این میکنه که جواب این سوال هنوز شناخته شده نیست!
واضح ترین بخش پاسخ در این ارتباط بنظرم این جملات است:
That's a question with no permanent answer. The whole field of particle  physics may be classified according to the time scale we can resolve.

ترجمه: «آن یک سوال بدون پاسخ دائمی است. تمامی حیطهء فیزیک ذرات میتواند بر اساس مقیاس زمانی ای که ما میتوانیم دریابیم طبقه بندی شود».

----------


## hamidhws

دوست عزیز من سعی در کوبوندن کسی ندارم این شما بودید که از ابتدا اینکارو کردید. من اینجا سوال پرسیدم و مقاله علمی ندادم که نگران سوتی داخلش باشم!در ضمن شاید بنده در یک زمینه خاص دانش کافی رو نداشته باشم اما شما دانش کلی بنده رو ضعیف خطاب کردید ! بنده اینقدر شهامت داشتم که اشتباهمو قبول کنم اما شما باز هیچوقت زیر بار نمیرید! هر چی میشه به گفته های دیگران پناه میبرید! اینکه من گفتم اون عدد به اون بزرگی رو نباید بیان میکردم بخاطر این نبود که غیر ممکن باشه بلکه بخاطر موقعیت زمانی اون بود. گفتم نباید توی این زمان این مقدارو بیان میکردم! شاید 100 سال دیگه این عدد اونقدرا هم بزرگ نباشه! این اسمش سوتی نیست , من سوال پرسیدم و فقط بعضی اشخاص خاص توی یک سوال دنبال سوتی میگردن!

----------


## hamidhws

> چقدر شما مسائل رو با هم قاطی میکنید، چقدر مغلطه، و ضمنا سعی دارید مخاطب رو زیر سوال ببرید بجای پرداختن به خود مسئله.


اگر اشتباه نکنم شما خودتون در این زمینه استاد هستید! یکم به پست های پسین و پیشین خودتون عنایت کنید و نگاه بفرمایید متوجه خواهید شد!

شما خودتونم تکلیفتون با خودتون روشن نیست! یه جا حرفی میزنید یه جا دیگه ردش میکنید و توی این سردرگمی سعی میکنید از سوال من سوتی بگیرید!




> بنده برای شما با قوانین فیزیک و محاسبات ریاضی نشون دادم که انجام 10 به توان 300 میلیون عملیات کاملا غیرممکنه.





> البته اینم بگم که حتی اعتبار قوانین فیزیک هم مطلق نیست و یک در میلیون هم که شده ممکنه اشتباهی در جایی و در بعضی نظریه ها رخ داده باشه و/یا در آینده شگفتیهایی کشف بشن که بشر رو قادر به انجام چیزهایی بکنن که الان غیرممکن میدونیم.


شما با دست پس میزنی با پا پیش میکشی؟ یه چیز یا غیر ممکنه یا نیست! شاید اما و اگر رو بریز دور!فکر کردی علم خودش خود به خود جلو میره؟ اگر امثال شما (توهین نیست کلی میگم) با این طرز فکر بخوان علم رو گسترش بدن مطمئن باش از سر جامون تکون نمیخوریم! شما حتی نمیتونی حدس بزنی اینده چی میشه چون حدس میزنی چیزی که الان غیرممکن میدونی بعدا ممکن بشه! اما حاضر نیستید قبول کنید که شاید راه دیگه ای هم وجود داشته باشه چون تصورات فعلی شما مدام اینو توی مغزتون تکرار میکنه که غیر ممکن غیرممکنه!

------------------------------------------------------------
به هرحال به نظرم این بحث رو تموم کنیم , من نباید این مقدار به این بزرگی رو در این برهه از زمان بیان میکردم چون ذهن ها اماده نیست و در واقع مثل شما ذهنتون ممکنه تعجب کنه OMG!
اما چیزی که مطمئنم و شکی درش ندارم اینه که روزی بشر به این مقدار و حتی فراتر از اون میرسه!  من در حال حاضر باید در مورد 10 به توان 10 یا حداکثر 10 به توان 20 سوال میکردم . اندازه ای که بتونید درک کنید!
پس خواهشا در مورد مقداری که در حاضر میتونید درک کنید و قابل انجامه بحث کنید. بنده از طرح سوال اون مقدار بزرگ پشیمون شدم!

----------


## eshpilen

بنظر بنده اتفاقا علم و فناوری رو آدمهایی مثل بنده بیشتر پیش بردن تا امثال شما مدعی های بدون پشتوانه!
چراکه  ما واقعگرا و عملگرا هستیم و راهی رو که باید بریم، زحمتی رو که باید  بکشیم، زمانی رو که باید صرف یادگیری کنیم، بخاطر تنبلی و خودخواهی خودمون  دور نمیزنیم و انکار نمیکنیم.

امثال شما زیاد هستن که ادعای خلاقیت  میکنن و همش شعار میدن و هر روز یک چیز شگفت آوری اختراع یا کشف میکنن و  نظریه هایی میدن که قراره به زودی دنیا رو متحول کنن، ولی دست آخر معلوم نیست بالاخره چرا خبرش توی دنیا منفجر نشد و تحول شگفت آوری که ادعا میکردن رخ نداد.

نگاه کنید تا اینجا چه اشکالی در بنده بوده و چی رو اشتباه گفتم، چه دلایل و اسنادی آوردم، و شما چطور؟
بنده  یک دانش قبلی داشتم بنا به مطالعاتم در زمینهء علم رمزنگاری، بعد تحقیق و  تحلیل منطقی کردم، از منابع و افراد دیگه کمک گرفتم، دلیل و سند ریاضی و  فیزیک در تاپیک ارائه دادم.
حالا شما تاحالا چکار کردید؟
همش سواد و  خلاقیت منو زیر سوال بردید، و بدون هیچ دلیل و سند روشن و محکمی ادعا کردید  که حتما یجوری و یه وقتی میشه و یه راهی داره، ادعای خلاقیت کردید، و خلاصه مدام ادعا و  فرافکنی و پرداختن به مخاطب و غیره. احساسات و تصورات شخصی صرف.

ببخشید امثال شما هستن که علم و فناوری رو به پیش میبرن؟
بنظر بنده شما بیشتر خیالات و خرافات و هرج و مرج و شبه علم رو میتونید گسترش بدید تا چیز دیگه!
بنظرم تخیل و خلاقیت میتونه در این راه هم بکار گرفته بشه!
البته که نوشتن یک رمان تخیلی هم خودش استفاده از تخیل و خلاقیته؛ ولی حاصلش چیه؟ آیا راه بهینه ای برای پیشرفت علم و فناوری است؟ خب البته بعضی وقتا یه فوایدی داشته شاید و کمکی کرده، ولی بنظرم بخش اعظم علم و فناوری رو افراد دیگری به روش دیگری پیشرفت دادن! معمولا از یک راه طولانی و سخت. از راه روش علمی و منطق و تحقیق و آزمایش.

در  ضمن اتفاقا ذهن بنده کاملا باز و منعطف هست و احتمال هرچیزی رو میدم.  بخاطر همین گفتم که نظریات فیزیک هم ممکنه در آینده اشتباه از آب دربیان یا  موارد شگفت انگیزی کشف بشن که ناممکن های فعلی رو تغییر بدن.
منتها چیزی که هست اینا فقط احتماله و ممکنه هم اینطور نشه! اینم خودش یه احتماله!!
اصل منطقی بدیهی اینه که ما نمیایم روی احتمالات بیشمار حساب باز کنیم برای نظر دادن و تصمیمگیری، اونم در زمان حال.
پس ما دلایل و اسناد قوی فعلی بر چیزی رو که داریم ملاکه.
درحال  حاضر قوانین فیزیک و محاسبات ریاضی وابسته میگن که قضیه از این قراره و  شما نمیتونید به این اعداد حتی نزدیک هم بشید، و اگر این قوانین فیزیک و  ریاضیات درست بوده باشن، گمان نمیره هیچوقت هم چنین چیزهایی ممکن بشن!  حداقل نه عدد به اون بزرگی. چون اون عدد در ابعاد کائنات هم خیلی بزرگه.  حالا بگی مثلا 2 به توان 128 عملیات ممکن میشه یه چیزی. حتی درحد 2 به  توان 256 رو هم کسی گمان نمیبره که بشریت بهش دست پیدا کنه.  تجربه ها و تست های عملی هم این محاسبات رو تاحالا کاملا تایید کردن. یعنی نتونستن کوچکترین چیزی خلافش رو نشون بدن.

شما  در بحث با بنده مدام ادعای خلاقیت کردید، ولی عملا یک اپسیلون دلیل و سندی  ایده ای چیزی ارائه ندادید که پایهء علمی/منطقی خاصی داشته باشه. همش گفتید میشه و یه راهی داره و خلاقیت و اینها!!

هیچ در برابر قوانین فیزیک و محاسبات روشن فعلی!
فکر  کنم مثل اینه که توی مسابقهء فوتبال یک طرف 20 تا گل بزنه و اون یکی نتونه  حتی یک گل هم بزنه، بعد تیم بازنده بگه که اینها شانسی بوده و ما  میتونستیم 20 تا گل بزنیم و از این حرفا!!

در نهایت هم شما از کجا میدونی بنده خلاقیت بیشتر از شما ندارم؟
یعنی مثلا باید عکس این مطالب رو میگفتم تا ثابت بشه خلاقیت دارم؟
یعنی خلاقیت میتونه به این راحتی قوانین شناخته شدهء فیزیک و محاسبات و دستاوردهای یک تاریخ علم و تجربهء بشری رو چپه کنه؟
اگر به این راحتیه چرا شما خودت نتونستی کوچکترین نشانه ای از چنین چیزی ارائه کنی بجز ادعا و بحثهای نامربوط؟

خلاقیت بدون دانش پایه و تئوری و اصول علمی و منطقی، کارا و بهینه نیست و در خیلی چیزها هم کاملا ناتوانه.

با  دانش پایه و تئوری حتی اگر خلاقیت خاصی نداشته باشی باز میشه خیلی کارها  کرد و خیلی چیزها رو حل کرد، ولی همچنین خیلی کارهایی رو که نیاز به خلاقیت  دارن نمیشه انجام داد.

پس این دوتا هر دو همراه هم هستن که کارایی رو به اوج میرسونن و تا مرزهای ممکن رو تا حداکثر ممکن در دسترس قرار میدن.

اون  کسی که ادعا میکنه به یادگیری دانش و تئوری و استفاده از تحقیقات و  دستاوردهای دیگران و کمک و مشورت در این زمینه نیازی نیست، نادانی بیش  نیست.
هرکسی بالاخره تاحدی باید آموزگاری داشته باشه و آموزشی رو طی کنه. حتی بزرگترین نابغه های دنیا هم این کار رو کردن وگرنه در علم و فناوری چیز خاصی نمیشدن.
همینطوریش هم همهء انسانها دارن از خیلی دستاوردها و آموزه های بشریت تا حالا استفاده میکنن. غیر از این که نمیشه.
آیا کسی میتونه خودش این حجم عظیم از علوم و فناوری هایی رو که امروز داریم و حاصل یک تاریخ و کار انسانهای بسیار زیادی است، خودش از صفر تحقیق و کشف و اختراع بکنه که این وسط احتمالا چیزهای جدیدی هم کشف و اختراع بکنه که از دست دیگران در رفته بوده؟ عمرش قد میده؟

بقولی: تا راهرو نباشی کی راهبر شوی؟

بنده در این مورد خاص خلاقیتم اونقدر قدرت نداره که بخوام نظری خلاف بدم و ایدهء اعجاب آوری داشتم باشم که غیرممکن رو ممکن نشون بده.
باید پذیرفت که غیرممکن هم ممکنه وجود داشته باشه، همونطور که ممکنه وجود نداشته باشه!! چون هنوز در این زمینه اثباتی وجود نداره.
پس  آدم لزوما نمیاد تمام وقت و انرژی و عمر خودش رو روی چیزهایی که در دنیا  غیرممکن ترین ها بحساب میان صرف کنه، مگر اینکه مجبور باشه.
من شخصا  ترجیح میدم وقت و انرژی خودم رو روی مسائلی که در حد و اندازهء خودم و عمرم  باشن و بتونم باهاش مشکلات واقعی تری رو حل کنم صرف کنم.
حالا شما هروقت یکی از نتایج شگفت انگیز خلاقیت بالای خودتون رو نشون دادید و ثابت کردید ما هم شاید از شما الگو گرفتیم!
شما دوتا محاسبهء اولیهء یک چیزی رو نمیتونید درست انجام بدید و همونطور عجولانه و روی هوا و با اعتمادبنفس کاذب خودتون تصورات اشتباه دارید، بعد میخواید چه کشف و اختراع بزرگی بکنید و چطور دنیا رو شگفت زده بفرمایید بنده نمیدانم!

بنابراین تئوری و فرمول شما هم به احتمال 99.99999999 درصد اشتباهه یا اونقدری مهم و بزرگ نیست (و به احتمال زیاد (همون 99.9999999 درصد) قبلا کشف شده).
منطق من واضحا اینو میگه!
چون کسی که اینقدر بی دقت و کم اطلاعه و چنین تصورات سطحی و اشتباهات فاحشی داره، منطقا نمیشه بیش از این احتمال داد که کار شگفت آوری در علم و فناوری بکنه.

ادعا در دنیا زیاد هست.
اما عمل و اثبات و واقعیت کجاست؟

----------


## hamidhws

عجب! شما خودت مستقیما از هر راهی که بتونی توهین میکنی بعدش به نسبت میدی دوست عزیز؟ شما یکم به حرفا و پست هاتون دقت کنید! از اول تا اخرش فقط زیر سوال بردن و توهینه!من قرار نیست برای شما دلیل و برهان بیارم و نگفتم که ادم خلاقی هستم . اما ضریب هوشی بنده طبق تست رسمی ریون بالای 160 بود  (بدون حتی 1 سوال اشتباه!) . نمیخواستم این حرفارو بزنم اما نوع توهین امیز صحبت های شما باعث شد که بنده هم از خودم دفاع کنم .من فقط 1 سوال پرسیدم در زمینه ای که دانشی در اون نداشتم!اما شما به پشتوانه اون تمام دانش منو زیر صفر قلمداد کردی! جناب بنده چندین مقاله معتبر توی جند journal معتبر دارم و بخاطر همین نظریه هام دارم بورسیه تحصیلی میگیرم اونوقت شما با این تصورات خشک و بر پایه حساب و کتاب 2 2 تا چنتا کار مهم کردی؟شما شاید بتونی دانشمند بشی اما هیچوقت نمیتونی چیز جدیدی به دنیا اضافه کنی چون مثل یه دستگاه ضبط اطلاعات بقیه رو تکرار میکنی ! من دیگه این بحث رو که کاملا بر اساس تخریب شخصیتی بنا شده رو ادامه نمیدم  و پست هارو دنبال نمیکنم . دوستانی که اطلاعاتی در این زمینه دارن خوشحال میشم از طریق پیام خصوصی منو در جریان بذارن. از مدیران محترم درخواست قفل کردن تاپیک رو دارم

----------


## eshpilen

> عجب! شما خودت مستقیما از هر راهی که بتونی توهین میکنی بعدش به نسبت میدی دوست عزیز؟ شما یکم به حرفا و پست هاتون دقت کنید! از اول تا اخرش فقط زیر سوال بردن و توهینه!


ممکنه توش توهین هم باشه، اما بخش بیشترش مطالب علمی و زحمت و ترجمه است و مطالبی مفید و جالب. درحالیکه شما خودت جز ادعا تاحالا چیزی ارائه نکردی. و البته نشانه های غرور در صحبت هات بود و حرفهایی زدی که فکر میکنم بیشتر دیگران رو به ساده انگاری و تنبلی و خیال پردازی تشویق میکنن تا چیز دیگه. حرفایی مثل اینکه افرادی بدون سواد درست و حسابی و دانش تئوریک و این حرفا فقط با خلاقیت کارهای بزرگی کردن و علم و فناوری رو به پیش بردن.
بله ادیسون هم مخترع بزرگی بود، خلاقیت و پشتکار داشت، ولی هیچوقت دانشمند بزرگی نبود.
هرکسی نقشی داره. همونطور که دنیا به افرادی مثل ادیسون نیاز داره به دانشمند و نظریه پرداز هم نیاز داره. همون ادیسون هم یک دهم چیزهایی رو که اختراع کرد نمیتونست اختراع کنه اگر اون دانشمندان قبلا زمینهء لازم برای این کار رو فراهم نکرده بودم.




> من قرار نیست برای شما دلیل و برهان بیارم و نگفتم که ادم خلاقی هستم . اما ضریب هوشی بنده طبق تست رسمی ریون بالای 160 بود  (بدون حتی 1 سوال اشتباه!).


همون دیگه واسه همین ادعات میشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی با این هوش نمیدونم چرا اینقدر بیراهه میری و حرفای صدمن یک غاز میزنی!
خوبه بدونی طبق تحقیقاتی که انجام شده، افراد باهوش بیشتر مرتکب حماقت های بزرگ میشن و بیشتر شکست دارن در زندگیشون.
این نشون میده که هوش به تنهایی کافی نیست و میتونه باعث غرور و تنبلی و اعتماد کاذب هم بشه.
آدمهای باهوش در سالهای اولیهء زندگی و تحصیل خودشون رو برتر از دیگران میبینن و بدون اینکه تلاش زیادی بکنن از عهدهء مسائل بهتر از دیگران برمیان، و همین باعث تنبلی و غرور اونها میشه، و وقتی در مراحل بعدی و پیچیده تر زندگی قرار میگیرن این غرور و تنبلی و انتظار زیادی و سطحی نگری باعث اشتباه و شکست های اونا میشه.




> جناب بنده چندین مقاله معتبر توی جند journal معتبر دارم و بخاطر همین نظریه هام دارم بورسیه تحصیلی میگیرم


بازم جای تعجب داره.
همچین قدرت ریاضیات و باریک بینی ای بنده تاحالا در حرفهای شما ندیدم که بتونم تصور کنم چطور نظریهء قابل قبولی ارائه دادید. نمیدونم در چه زمینه ای بوده.
بعدم شما دارید نون علم رو میخورید و از طرف دیگه بهش خنجر میزنید؟




> شما شاید بتونی دانشمند بشی اما هیچوقت نمیتونی چیز جدیدی به دنیا اضافه کنی چون مثل یه دستگاه ضبط اطلاعات بقیه رو تکرار میکنی !


 فعلا که در همین بحث و قضیه، کارایی این ضبط صوت بر شما برتری کامل داشته  :چشمک: 
ضمنا خیلی از اون چیزهایی که بنده مطالعه کردم و فهمیدم رو هرکسی نمیتونه بفهمه. خود این نیاز به هوش و دانش و بینش قابل توجهی داره.
من صرفا تکرار نمیکنم؛ بلکه اول فهمیدم و درک کردم.
ضمنا دنیا چیز جدید تاحالا زیاد داشته و شاید بیشتر و سریعتر از ظرفیت و خردمندی آدمهاش هم پیش رفته در علم و فناوری.
بنده فکر میکنم اینکه به مردم اصول علم و منطق و خرد و معنویت و اخلاق واقعی رو بشناسونیم مفیدتر باشه تا اینکه ذره ذرهء وقت و انرژی خودمون رو با عجله و کورکورانه صرف اضافه کردن چیزهای جدید کنیم.

یک چیزی هست بنام خرد!
هوش یک چیزه.
دانش یک چیز.
خلاقیت یک چیز.
و خرد هم یک چیز.
میتونم بگم خرد از تمام اینها مهم تره و در بین آدمها زیاد عدم تعادل و ضعف در این زمینه دیده میشه.
همهء دانش و خلاقیت و هوش باید صرفا ابزارهایی باشن در خدمت خرد؛ وگرنه براحتی ممکنه به بیراهه برن و موجب خسارت بشن بجای اینکه سودی داشته باشن.

----------


## eshpilen

بعدم الان اینترنت هست و باید ازش استفاده کرد.
قدرت و کارایی بهینه الان توی اینه که اگر دنبال چیزی هستی اول توی اینترنت دنبالش بگردی و از وقت و انرژی ای که دیگران قبلا صرف کردن مفتی استفاده کنی.
چه اشکالی داره من اون مطالب رو از منابع اینترنت درآوردم و کپی پیست و ترجمه کردم؟
این کار خیلی هم هوشمندانه است.
من میدونم که اون مطالب صحیح هستن؛ البته تاحدی که دانش و توان و وقت و انرژی در دسترس من قد میده و درجهء اطمینان کافی درش میبینم که قانع بشم؛ وگرنه در این دنیا و برای ما تقریبا هیچ چیزی مطلق نیست و همیشه احتمال خطا وجود داره.

دلیلی نداره من بخوام بیام خودم دوباره اون همه مطالب گسترده و پیچیده رو تحقیق و تحلیل بکنم و خودم از صفر محاسبات جدیدی انجام بدم. میتونم براحتی از کار و زحمت دیگران استفاده کنم. مگر اینکه بخوام توی اون فیلد بصورت خیلی تخصصی تر و حرفه ای تری کار کنم. الان برای اهداف و نیازهای من و شما همونقدر کافیه و تازه زیاد هم هست. تازه من خیلی مایه گذاشتم و آیندهء مالی خودم رو تاحدی به خطر انداختم که دنبال مطالعه و یادگیری اینطور چیزا رفتم. چون آدم اگر به دنبال پول باشه راههای خیلی راحتتر و روشن تر و تضمین شده تری هست براش تا علم و فناوری های خاص و در عمق و بصورت مفهومی که تنها در کشورهای جهان اول و توسعه یافته ارزش و کاربرد کامل دارن. البته ما هم اگر بخوایم به اونا برسیم باید همین راه رو طی کنیم!

----------


## hamidhws

> بعدم الان اینترنت هست و باید ازش استفاده کرد.
> قدرت و کارایی بهینه الان توی اینه که اگر دنبال چیزی هستی اول توی اینترنت دنبالش بگردی و از وقت و انرژی ای که دیگران قبلا صرف کردن مفتی استفاده کنی.
> چه اشکالی داره من اون مطالب رو از منابع اینترنت درآوردم و کپی پیست و ترجمه کردم؟
> این کار خیلی هم هوشمندانه است.
> من میدونم که اون مطالب صحیح هستن؛ البته تاحدی که دانش و توان و وقت و انرژی در دسترس من قد میده و درجهء اطمینان کافی درش میبینم که قانع بشم؛ وگرنه در این دنیا و برای ما تقریبا هیچ چیزی مطلق نیست و همیشه احتمال خطا وجود داره.
> 
> دلیلی نداره من بخوام بیام خودم دوباره اون همه مطالب گسترده و پیچیده رو تحقیق و تحلیل بکنم و خودم از صفر محاسبات جدیدی انجام بدم. میتونم براحتی از کار و زحمت دیگران استفاده کنم. مگر اینکه بخوام توی اون فیلد بصورت خیلی تخصصی تر و حرفه ای تری کار کنم. الان برای اهداف و نیازهای من و شما همونقدر کافیه و تازه زیاد هم هست. تازه من خیلی مایه گذاشتم و آیندهء مالی خودم رو تاحدی به خطر انداختم که دنبال مطالعه و یادگیری اینطور چیزا رفتم. چون آدم اگر به دنبال پول باشه راههای خیلی راحتتر و روشن تر و تضمین شده تری هست براش تا علم و فناوری های خاص و در عمق و بصورت مفهومی که تنها در کشورهای جهان اول و توسعه یافته ارزش و کاربرد کامل دارن. البته ما هم اگر بخوایم به اونا برسیم باید همین راه رو طی کنیم!


ببین دوست عزیز .  بنده به هیچ وجه نگفتم سوال کردن یا تحقیق کردن بده و باید خودمون رو قرنطینه کنیم و به مغز خودمون اتکا کنیم! بنده هم همیشه خودمو شاگرد میدونم و همیشه هم در حال پرسشم , شما تعداد تشکر های منو ببین , این تعداد به خاطر اینه که همیشه در حال پرسشم تا جواب دادن . تا اخر عمرم همین شاگرد بمونم بازم خیلی چیزا هست که باید یاد بگیرم! 

فکر کنم سوء تقاهم شده . برعکس بنده هم به شدت با تحقیق و استفاده از علم دیگران موافقم ! من فقط گفتم نباید فکر کنیم که چون فلان چیز قبلا ثابت شده پس غیر قابل تغییره همین! من هم به شما هم به نظراتتون هم به علمتون احترام میذارم . اما خود شما از اول شروع به تخریب شخصیتی کردی دوست من, اگر بنده مجبور شدم نوعی رفتار کنم که به نظر شما نوعی غرور و خود بزرگ بینی به نظر بیاد به خاطر نوع تخریب شخصیتی بود که شما از بنده کردید و مجبور شدم برای دفاع از خودم این حرفها رو بزنم, وگرنه بنده کوچیک شما و همه بچه های گل سایت هم هستیم .اگر هم از نظر شما بنده هیچی بارم نیست اشکالی نداره بالاخره عمر انسان کفاف نمیده در تمامی علوم دانش کافی رو کسب کرد . انشاالله با هم بتونیم دنیارو به جای بهتری برای زندگی تبدیل کنیم چون تمام هدف این بنده حقیر هم همینه 

موفق باشید

----------


## eshpilen

بنده هم عذرخواهی میکنم اگر توهینی کردم.
میدونید بنده یجورایی احساس میکنم خوب (حداقل خیلی بهتر از بیشتر افراد دیگه) میدونم علم و منطق و خرد چیه، و چیزی که میبینم اینکه انگار در این دور و زمانه آدمهای خیلی عجول و سطحی شدن، که البته عجیب هم نیست چون کل زندگی و شرایط تاحد زیادی اینطوریه واقعا و بیشتر افراد تصدیق میکنن تاجاییکه دیدم.
ولی خب من شرایطم تفاوت میکرده و مسیر و روش زندگیم.
بنده تقریبا هرگز تحت اون فشار و آهنگ سریع و عجله در زندگی و یادگیری و دستاوردها نبودم، و به آرامی و با آرامش و با صرف وقت زیادی که اکثر افراد ندارن یا براشون صرف نمیکنه سعی کردم همه چیز رو تحلیل و یادگیری کنم. بصورت عمقی و کامل و گسترده تاجاییکه میتونم.

بنده به علم و دانشمندان واقعی خیلی علاقه دارم و براشون احترام قائلم.
دوست دارم و اصلا احساس داشتن این نقش یا وظیفه رو میکنم، که از حیطهء علم و تعریف واقعی اون و کارهای بزرگ واقعی که افراد عمیق و با بینش با زحمت و صبر و خردمندی در طول تاریخ تاحالا انجام دادن و میدن، دفاع کنم.

چیزی که بنده از دریچهء چشم خودم میبینم اینه که افراد زیادی هستن که میان و مدام تعریف ها و آگاهی عموم از این واقعیت ها رو مورد تهدید قرار میدن با ادعاهای بی پایه و صرف نیازها و تصورات یا منافع شخصی خودشون.
بخصوص یک عده از نسل نوجوان و جوان.
و شاید بخصوص کسانی که در حیطهء کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی و این فناوریهای اطلاعاتی فعلی فعالیتی دارن.
بنظرم طرف فکر میکنه چون از دورهء راهنمایی دیگه درسش رو نخونده و بجاش با رایانه کار کرده که باباش که مهندسه بلد نیست، چون رفته با ویژوال استودیو یه برنامه درست کرده، دوتا کد کپی و پیست کرده، دیگه خیلی نابغس!
خب اطرافیان هم اینطور نشون میدن. عجیب نیست!! کسی نیست که جرات کنه خلافش رو بهشون بگه. کسی نمیتونه خلافش رو ثابت کنه.

چون توی اینترنت هرچی میخواد سرچ میکنه پیدا میکنه دانلود میکنه نرم افزار کرک شده پیدا میکنه دیگه خیلی کارش درسته و خیلی باهوش و توانمنده.
بعد با یک سواد در حد صفر یا خیلی محدود و سطحی میاد و دربارهء تقریبا هر علم و فناوری و اختراع و اکتشاف هم نظر میده بر اساس تصور و زندگی خودش!!

چیزی که بنده دیدم دیدگاه جوانهای امروزی نسبت به علم واقعی و راه سخت و طولانی رسیدن بهش خیلی محدود و سطحی و غیر مطابق با واقعیت است.
البته کسی هم نیست که به اینها چیز زیادی یاد بده و روشنشون کنه.
باباش رو که مال نسل قبله و از رایانه و اینترنت هم زیاد سردرنمیاره که آدم حساب نمیکنه و عقب موندس، که البته تاحدی هم درسته، و خود باباش هم بر اثر این مسائل ازش فاصله میگیره و تفاوت و اختلاف حل نشدنی رو میفهمه؛ و البته که شتاب و کمبود وقت در زندگی امروزی آدمها هم باعث رها شدن بیشتر نوجوانها و جوانها به حال خودشونه.

الان افراد تقریبا همشون دنبال پول و جاذبه های شهوانی و زرق و برق های ظاهری دنیا هستن.
دیگه کمتر کسی به علم به اون شکلی که دانشمندان سابقا داشتن علاقه نشون میده و دنبالش میره.
انگار یک چیز تکراری شده و تقریبا به انتها رسیده یا دیگه زیادی سخت و هزینه بر شده!
بعضی افراد تا این حد گستاخ هستن که اصلا به علم و افرادی که شیفتهء علم و دانش واقعی و اصیل هستن یجورایی توهین یا تحقیرشون میکنن.
چند وقت پیش با یکی بحث میکردم، میگفت باید الان که جوونی و فرصت داری دنبال درآمد و پول و جمع کردن دارایی و ثروت باشی و مطالعه و کتاب خوندن رو بذاری واسه بعدش و دوران بازنشستگی!
دنیا کم کم داره برعکس میشه به گمانم!
آخه اون مطالعه و کسب علم دوران پیری که کاهش کاراییه و از عمر آدم هم چیز زیادی نمونده به چه دردی میخوره.
الان که آدم جوونه و قدرت و انرژی و آمادگی مغزی داره میتونه یاد بگیره و بعد تاجاییکه میشه در بقیهء زندگیش استفاده کنه و حالش رو ببره.
البته بنظر بنده یادگیری پایانی نداره و تاجایی که ممکنه باید همیشه ادامه داشته باشه حتی در کنار چیزهای دیگه.

بنظر میرسه ما از علم و فناوری و منبع قدرت حقیقی دور هستیم.
اصلا منابع انسانی و مالیش رو نداریم به گمانم.
بعد بارها خیلی ها ادعا میکنن که ما چیزی کم نداریم و میتونیم پا به پای پیشرفت بقیهء دنیا پیش بریم و حتی جلودار بشیم!
این همه مباحث گسترده و پیشرفته و پیچیده در علم رایانه و برنامه نویسی و فناوریهای مدرن هست، بنده چون علاقه داشتم و جسته و گریخته هم که شده تحقیق کردم و دیدم میدونم که چقدر چیزهای زیاد و جالب و پیچیده ای هست در این زمینه ها، ولی سهم ما ازش چیه؟ بنظرم نزدیک صفر!
در کشور ما سطح علمی چندانی وجود نداره.
ما چی میدونیم از علم؟

بنده خودم یادم هست که چند نفر معدود معلم و دبیر و استادی داشتم که خودشون آدمهای کم و بیش شیفته ای بودن یا حداقل ذوق و شعوری داشتن و چیزهایی حتی تک و توک جملاتی که گفتن همونا چقدر در اون سن روی من تاثیر گذاشت که به گمانم اثرش در تمام زندگیم منعکس شد و خواهد شد. همین یه چیز ساده. فقط چندتا جملهء با احساس و شعف. از زبانی که به دل آدم مینشست و آدم درکش میکرد.
ولی بنظر میرسه نظام آموزشی ما بجای پیشرفت افت کرده!
فقط دانشگاه هم نیست.
از همون دبستان مهمه تا آخرش.
تازه شاید از دوران اولیه مهمتر باشه که استاد خودش کی باشه و به چی فکر کنه و ارزش بده و به دانش آموزان چیا بگه.

البته شاید هم بخاطر همین کامپیوتر و اینا باشه که نسل جدید دیگه خوب درس های پایه و تئوری نمیخونن و سطحی و مغرور بار میان!
فکر میکنن با همینا میشه همه کار کرد و به همه چیز رسید و اون درسها و تئوری ها و علم کلاسیک اونقدری مهم نیست.
فکر میکنم باید بگم خوشبختانه بنده چنین شرایطی نداشتم! اون موقع رایانه و اینترنت نبود یا اینقدر در دسترس و ارزان نبود. حداقل ما که نداشتیم!!
هرچند من هم اونقدری که باید راهنما و مراقب و الگو نداشتم و اونقدری که باید خوب درسهام رو نخوندم. ولی بازهم بنظر میرسه از نسل الان وضعمون خیلی بهتر بوده!!

بنده فکر میکنم از این جهات بقول معروف Old school باشم  :چشمک: 
الان بنظر میرسه اصلا School درست و حسابی نداریم. واسه همین Old school بودن خیلی خوبه!!

حالا با تمام این توضیحات، شاید بتونید درک کنید که بنده چرا همیشه در حالت تدافعی/رزمی هستم و اینکه درواقع هر بهانه ای که گیر میاد و مورد مشکوکی هم که میبینم، میخوام این مسائل رو بیان و روشن کنم و به دیگران انتقال بدم و با افراد سطحی و تحریف علم و تعریف ها و واقعیت ها و چیزهایی که در عمق قرار دارن و آدمهای عجول و سطحی امروز براحتی نمیبینن، مقابله کنم.
از دید بنده این یک جنگ است. همانطور که تمامی بقیهء زندگی را هم اساسا یک نبرد میدانم.
وسط این میدان جنگ و نبرد همیشگی، راستش بنده دیگر اینقدر انرژی و روحیه و خوشبینی ندارم و اولویت بالایی نمیدانم برای لطافت و رعایت کردن و تعارف و اینطور چیزها. بنظر بنده همه چیز باید مستقیم و کاملا روشن و کامل بیان شود، ولو خشن باشد. بنظرم روشهای دیگر در این شرایط کارایی کافی ندارند. اصلا نمیتوانم مطمئن باشم که کسی منظورم را بقدر کافی متوجه میشود. باید صریح و مستقیم چیزی را که فکر میکنم بگویم. حتی افراد مخاطب هم در این میان اگر تا آن حد مجرم و گناهکار نبوده و عمدی نداشته باشند، بنده زیاد اهمیت نمیدهم که تاحدی هم منصفانه ناراحت و قربانی شوند. در جنگ تلفات و خطر و هزینه برای همه هست. بسیار پیش میاید که حتی خودی ها توسط خودی ها به اشتباه کشته و زخمی میشوند.

در کل بنده به شخص خاصی گیر ندارم، اما با دسته ای شاید بزرگی از مردم و تفکرات خاصی خودم را در تقابل و نبرد انکار ناپذیری میبینم.

----------


## hamidhws

دوست عزیز ضمن تشکر از نظراتتون . البته کاملا با شما هم عقیده هستم ولی باور کنید من از اون دسته از ادما نیستم که بدون تلاش بخوام به چیزی برسم . اینکه من همیشه در حال سوال پرسیدنم و یا ممکنه کمتر از کلمات خاصی استفاده نکنم بدلیل نداشتن شعور علمی نیست. من عاشق یادگیری هستم و عشق سیری ناپذیری توی سوال کردن دارم! از 10 سالگی شروع به برنامه نویسی کردم و از سن 14 سالگی برنامه نویسی جرفه ای رو با یه تیم برنامه نویسی شروع کردم و همون زمان ها کار روی الگوریتم های فشرده سازی رو شروع کردم. کلا یه عادت دارم تا یه کاریو تموم نکنم ول کن نیستم و به هیچ وجه نمیتونم کلمه غیر ممکن رو توی ذهنم قبول کنم . از نظر من هر چیزی ممکنه . اگر از نظر خیلی ها این خیال پردازی باشه اما من با همین خیال پردازی تونستم خیلی کارها انجام بدم و حداقل به خودم ثابت کردم که هرکاری بخوام میتونم انحام بدم. دلیل این اعتماد بنفس یچیز کاذب نیست بلکه در سالیان متوالی باعث شده به این اطمینان شخصی برسم. همین الان هم که دارم با شما صحبت میکنم دست از کارم نکشیدم و با اینکه فقط تعداد برنامه هایی که برای تست الگوریتم هام ساختم از دستم در رفته و حجمش حدود 35 گیگابایت شده اما حاضر نیستم از کارم دست بکشم , این کارو بدون دانش قبلی هم اغاز نکردم بلکه خیلی از الگوریتم ها مثل هافمن و ... رو مورد بررسی خیلی دقیق قرار دادم و مطمئن باشید اگر شده تا اخر عمر دست از کار نمیکشم . توی چند ماه اخیر یه روش از بین انبوه روش هایی که بهش رسیدم رو مورد بررسی قرار دادم که مربوط به پایین اوردن انتقال اطلاعات بود و برای همین این سوال رو مطرح کرده بودم.

از اینا که بگذریم, راستش من فکر میکنم یادگیری چیزایی مثل فرمول های ریاضی باعث میشه کمتر از تحلیل مغزی خودمون کمک بگیریم. بنده خودم زیاد از فرمول های ریاضی سر در نمیارم اما بدون اینکه خودم بدونم توی سن 5 سالگی مثلث خیام نیوتون رو پیاده سازی کرده بودم وبعد ها فهمیدم چی بوده! و یا برای تست خیلی از الگوریتم هام خودم فرمول های جدیدی خلق کردم ! ببینید وقتی مثلا شما بدونید که برای محاسبه مقدار y باید از فرمول y=x*2+i استفاده کنی دیگه قدرت تحلیل مغز کاملا بلا استفاده میمونه چون  داریم یه سری چیزای حفظی رو مرور میکنیم! 

برای مثال قبلا توی سایت زومیت یه سوال ریاضی بود که بدون داشتن هیچ گونه دانشی از فرمول های ریاضی اونو حل کردم . از این لینک میتونید ببینید . (با اسم حمید رضاییان)

نمیخوام بگم فقط من میتونم این مسائل رو حل کنم اما خدایی به نظر شما چند درصد قادرن بدون داشتن هیچ گونه دانشی از فرمول های ریاضی و صرف تحلیل خودشون یه فرمول جدید رو توی تنها 5 دقیقه برای حل اون سوال پیاده سازی کنن؟

----------


## FastCode

متاسفم که میگم حق کاملا با eshpilen ه.
چون اون مساله رو اشتباه حل کردید.
Binomial coefficient - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
چون حتی تعریف فاکتوریل رو هم نمیدونید.
برای حل مسائل فشرده سازی باید خیلی چیزها رو بدونید.خیلی.سعی کن یک بار راهنمای maxima و بعدش راهنمای wolfram-alpha و بعد wolfram-mathematica رو بخونی.من هر سه رو خوندم.
و با تمام علمی که دارم یقین دارم که اگر ده سال هم کار کنم هرگز نمیتونم چیزی با قدرت نصف Lempel-ziv هم بسازم.لطفا مطالعه کنید.

----------


## hamidhws

سلام دوست عزیز - کدوم مسئله رو اشتباه حل کردم ؟ و چرا فکر میکنید تعریف فاکتوریل رو نمیدونم؟

----------


## hamidhws

واقعا دلیل این حرفتون رو نمیفهمم . امیدوارم حداقل در مورد شما اشتباه نکرده باشم! هر ننه قمری میدونه فاکتوریل ضرب اعداد متوالیه من اینو حتی وقتی 6 سالم بود میدونستم! حتی یه مدت پیش داشتم یه فرمول برای حل فاکتوریل اعداد بزرگ بدون ضرب متوالی میساختم . واقعا معنی حرفتون رو نمیفهمم!

----------


## eshpilen

> از اینا که بگذریم, راستش من فکر میکنم یادگیری چیزایی مثل فرمول های ریاضی باعث میشه کمتر از تحلیل مغزی خودمون کمک بگیریم. بنده خودم زیاد از فرمول های ریاضی سر در نمیارم اما بدون اینکه خودم بدونم توی سن 5 سالگی مثلث خیام نیوتون رو پیاده سازی کرده بودم وبعد ها فهمیدم چی بوده! و یا برای تست خیلی از الگوریتم هام خودم فرمول های جدیدی خلق کردم ! ببینید وقتی مثلا شما بدونید که برای محاسبه مقدار y باید از فرمول y=x*2+i استفاده کنی دیگه قدرت تحلیل مغز کاملا بلا استفاده میمونه چون  داریم یه سری چیزای حفظی رو مرور میکنیم!


خب این حفظیات که کار ریاضی دانی نمیشه، بلکه کار حفظیه و در مهندسی اینطور کار میکنن.
کار ریاضی یعنی اینکه خود فرمول رو اثبات ریاضی کنی و بهش برسی. درک کنی که چرا و از کجا میاد. هرچقدر هم درک عمیق تر و مستقیم تر ممکن باشه بهتر.
در برنامه نویسی معمولی شاید نیاز چندانی به این نباشه، یا درواقع وقت و اولویتش نیست و صرف نمیکنه، ولی وقتی وارد حیطه های خاص و پیشرفته و علمی برنامه نویسی بشید طبیعتا درک ریاضیات حاکم برش هم به تناسب مهمتر میشه و صرف حفظ کردن بقدر کافی کارا نیست.




> برای مثال قبلا توی سایت زومیت یه سوال ریاضی بود که بدون داشتن هیچ گونه دانشی از فرمول های ریاضی اونو حل کردم . از این لینک میتونید ببینید . (با اسم حمید رضاییان)
> 
> نمیخوام بگم فقط من میتونم این مسائل رو حل کنم اما خدایی به نظر شما چند درصد قادرن بدون داشتن هیچ گونه دانشی از فرمول های ریاضی و صرف تحلیل خودشون یه فرمول جدید رو توی تنها 5 دقیقه برای حل اون سوال پیاده سازی کنن؟


 نمیدونم.
سرفرصت بخونم ببینم چه خبره اونجاها  :لبخند گشاده!: 

بهرحال آدم گاهی در زندگی کارهای خارق العاده ای میکنه حداقل از نظر خودش.
ولی مهم اینه که این استعداد با دانش و مهارت گسترده و عمیق به اوج کارایی و گستره و همیشگی بودن خودش برسه.
هوش هم به تنهایی برای موفقیت کافی نیست.

منم یه بار یه کاری کردم که فکر کنم خوب جالب بود  :متفکر: 
الگوریتم رسم دایرهء برسنهام رو دیفرانسیل گرفتم و عملیات ضربش رو تبدیل به جمع کردم. تست کردم کار میکرد. میدونی که الگوریتم برسنهام خودش برای بهینه سازی رسم دایره در گرافیک رایانه ایه. اونوقت من تازه با تبدیل ضرب به جمع بهینه ترش کردم. حالا نمیدونم شاید هم این قبلا کشف شده بود، چون بنظر بنده زیاد هم پیچیده نبود!
ولی الگوریتم بدست آمده رو همینطور در اختیار یکی دیگه گذاشتم و خودم هم بعدا نگهش نداشتم و یادم رفت!! به این بنظرم میگن حماقت  :لبخند گشاده!: 
این نشون میده که هوش به تنهایی کافی نیست و آدمهای باهوش هم ممکنه کارهای احمقانه بکنن.
حالا جالب اینه ریاضی منم زیاد خوب نیست و اون دیفرانسیل و انتگرال و اینا رو اصلا کار نکرده بودم.
در ریاضیات استعداد کافی داشتم، ولی از سال دوم دبیرستان هم پدرم فوت کرد و هم مدرسم عوض و کم کیفیت شد و دیگه خیلی ضعیف درس خوندم و حتی درسها رو افتادم و نهایت ریاضی هم با نمرهء حداقل قبول شدم.
ولی بعدها که با رایانه و اینترنت و برنامه نویسی و ویکیپدیا و منابع عظیم و رایگان علمی آشنا شدم به تدریج متوجه شدم که همین چیزهای تئوری چقدر کاربردهای بزرگ عملی دارن و چه قدرتی به آدم میدن که چیز دیگه نمیتونه تامینش کنه، و بنابراین علاقمند شدم و انگیزهء یادگیری دوباره پیدا کردم.
البته زبان انگلیسی این وسط رل اساسی داشته که اونم وقتی دیدم چقدر کاربرد عملی داره در کامپیوتر و دنیای امروز، علاقمند شدم و به شدت روش کار کردم تا تونستم به حدی برسم که متن های تخصصی و علمی رو براحتی استفاده کنم. وگرنه با فارسی که آدم به یک دهم این مسائل هم نمیرسه.

بنده کلا دنبال کاربرد هستم. از تئوری محض که کاربرد عملی نداشته باشه خوشم نمیاد و بنظرم دلیلی برای دنبالش رفتن نیست.
برعکس که خیلی ها میگن زیاد دنبال تئوری میری و ازش چه استفاده ای میکنی، اتفاقا بنده دنبال کاملترین و بی مرزترین عمل و استفاده بودم که پی بردم این بدون دانش و توانایی تئوریک ممکن نیست.
البته تا اینجا دیگه فکر میکنم تقریبا کافیه و دیگه فرصت و شرایط بیشتری رو ندارم فعلا.
در دوران تحصیل انگلیسی رو خوب نخونده بودم چون هنوز کاربردش رو ندیده بودم و خوب لمس نکرده بودم.
ریاضی رو هم همینطور.
شطرنج بازی کردن رو خردمندانه نمیدونم، چون هنوز براش کاربرد عملی سراغ ندارم  :چشمک: 
فوتبال موتبال هم بدرد نمیخوره.
فقط رزمی و کنگفو و اینا  :لبخند گشاده!: 
زندگی اساسا یک نبرد بزرگ است بطور همزمان در تمام جبهه ها.
همین.
ساده و روشن!
تمام زندگی بنده به همین نتیجه گیری ختم شد.
البته بحث خدا و معنویت به کنار.
فکر نکنید میخوام بزنم همه رو چپ و چول کنم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولی کلا سیستمم تقریبا همیشه و در همه چیز حالت رزم و تدافع داره و خودم رو دائما در وسط یک میدان نبرد بزرگ میبینم. از تفکر ذهنی تا نحوهء راه رفتن و از خیابان رد شدن بنده بر اساس این واقعیته. وقتی یک جایی راه میرم یا جایی میخوام توقف کنم، حتی الامکان از نظر امنیتی و پوزیشن های رزم و دفاع و همچنین حوادث غیرمترقبه مسیر یا مکان خودم رو انتخاب میکنم، نحوهء راه رفتنم هم همیشه حالت رزمی داره (یه مدت باشگاه کنگفو رفتم و اونجا اصولش رو یاد گرفتم).
یکی از دلایلی که ازدواج نکردم و قصد ازدواج ندارم هم همین واقعیت بوده.
من نمیتونم وقتی دنیا رو به شکل میدان جنگ میبینم بیام و ازدواج کنم و این وسط آشیانه بسازم و به پرورش گل و بلبل بپردازم!!

بنظر بنده در زندگی فقط چیزهایی که کاربرد واقعی دارن ارزش پرداختن دارن.
یکی از مهمترین دسته هاش، هنر و مهارت و ابزارهای نبرده.
ما حتی با خودمون هم در نبرد هستیم.
بنظر بنده دور از ذهن نیست چیزی که ادیان و قدیسین درمورد نفس اماره گفتن.
بنظرم واقعا یه چیزهایی حتی در درون خود ما هست که جزء واقعی ما نیست و به نفع ما کار نمیکنه. دشمن ماست.
در عین حالی که بنده مذهبی نیستم و اصلا برام مهم نیست دین خاصی داشته باشم یا نه.

----------


## hamidhws

امیدوارم که فکر نکرده باشید بخاطر اینکه من زیر فرمولم اینو نوشته بودم تعریف فاکتوریل رو نمیدونم! 
(1*n) +(2*n) +((3*n)+1) +((4*n)+(4-2)!) +((5*n)+(5-2)!) +((6*n)+(6-2)!) +((7*n)+(7-2)!) +((8*n)+(8-2)!) +((9*n)+(9-2)!)

منظور از ! جمع اعداد متوالیه , مثلا 3!=3+2+1
n هم تعداد رقم ها منهای 1 هست که اینجا میشه 3

من نوشتم منظورم از ! حمع اعداد متوالیه من اینو برای این نوشتم چون این فرمول رو خلق کردم و برای جمع اعداد متوالی از علامت فاکتوریل استفاده کردم و چون میخواستم کسی با فاکتوریل اشتباه نگیره به این صورت نوشته بودمش!
اگه فکر کردید که من فکر کردم فاکتوریل جمع اعداد متوالیه واقعا براتون متاسفم! و حداقل امیدوارم شهامت اینو داشته باشید که عذر بخواید چون حرفتون وافعا ناراحتم کرد. 

جناب fast code اگه میبینید من ازتون در مورد فرمول هایی که همشو هم بر پایه حفظیات و جستجو بدست اوردید تشکر کردم به این دلیل نیست که فکر کنید خیلی علمتون از من بیشتره یا خیلی بیشتر میفهمید! من تشکر کردم چون برای هر کسی که حتی 1 کلمه چیزی که نمیدونم یاد بده ارزش قائلم . اما شما بخاطر اشتباه ادراکی خودتون خیلی راحت به بنده توهین کردید ! واقعا متاسفم!

----------


## hamidhws

جناب eshpilen عزیز من میتونم ادمای مثل شما رو درک کنم . من اول فکر میکردم فقط دانش حفظی دارید اما الان نظرم عوض شد و فکر میکنم علاوه بر اون ادم خلاقی هم هستید. ما ادم دانشمند زیاد داریم اما ادم خلاق کم داریم . قدر خودتو بدون داداش من ;)

من به علم احترام زیادی میزارم و به ادمایی که خالق علم هستن بیش از بیش !

----------


## sh.n.n786

درود و ...
*hamidhws* عزیز بنده شما رو تحسین مکنم همین روال ادامه بدین انیشتن هم یک روز فکرشو نمیکرد نظریش مهم بشه . 
یا حتی اون غارنشین هم که چرخ رو ساخت فکرشو نمی کرد که بعدا ماشین ساخنه میشه  
متاسفانه تو این مملکت اول حرف میزنند بعدا فکر میکنند نمونش جواب هایی که از ایشون گرفتید 
درضمن در نظر داشته باشد هر ایده بزرگی در کنارش ایده های کوچک تری رو می سازه
یاده یه شعری افتادم : 

*دو کس رنج بیهوده بردند و سعی بی فایده کردند
 یکی انکه اندوخت و نخورد و دیگر آنکه آموخت و نکرد. 
علم چندان که بیشتر خوانی
چون عمل در تو نیست نادانی
نه محق بود نه دانشمند
چارپایی بر او کتابی چند
آن تهی مغز را چه علم و خبر
که بر او هیزم است یا دفتر 

 موفق باشی
*

----------


## hamidhws

> خب این حفظیات که کار ریاضی دانی نمیشه، بلکه کار حفظیه و در مهندسی اینطور کار میکنن.
> کار ریاضی یعنی اینکه خود فرمول رو اثبات ریاضی کنی و بهش برسی. درک کنی که چرا و از کجا میاد. هرچقدر هم درک عمیق تر و مستقیم تر ممکن باشه بهتر.


قبول دارم دوست عزیز اما مثلا الان داشتم توی همون زومیت نظراتو میخوندم میدیدم بعضی ها (که اکثرا هم توی المپیاد ریاضی شرکت کرده بودن) از فرمول های اماده ریاضی استفاده کرده بودن . قبول دارم که اینم چیز کمی نیست . اما خدایی یکم با انصاف باشیم . فرض کن شما بشینی و هیچی هم از فرمول های ریاضی ندونی (فقط چیزای ساده مثل ضرب و تقسیم و ... رو بدونی) اونوقت بخوای نه تنها اون مسئله رو حل کنی بلکه یه فرمول هم براش خلق کنی! توروخدا یکم با انصاف باشیم کدومش ارزشش بیشتره؟

----------


## hamidhws

> درود و ...
> *hamidhws* عزیز بنده شما رو تحسین مکنم همین روال ادامه بدین انیشتن هم یک روز فکرشو نمیکرد نظریش مهم بشه . 
> یا حتی اون غارنشین هم که چرخ رو ساخت فکرشو نمی کرد که بعدا ماشین ساخنه میشه  
> متاسفانه تو این مملکت اول حرف میزنند بعدا فکر میکنند نمونش جواب هایی که از ایشون گرفتید 
> درضمن در نظر داشته باشد هر ایده بزرگی در کنارش ایده های کوچک تری رو می سازه
> یاده یه شعری افتادم : 
> 
> *دو کس رنج بیهوده بردند و سعی بی فایده کردند
>  یکی انکه اندوخت و نخورد و دیگر آنکه آموخت و نکرد. 
> ...


از شما ممنونم دوست عزیز . راستش اینقدر دوستان اینجا منو خورد کردن که احتیاج به یه چسب دوقولو داشتم :دی 
ولی همین حرفای عزیزانی مثل شما باعث امید به حرکت میشه.واقعا خوشحالم یه نقر تونست درکم کنه .. ممنون

----------


## eshpilen

> قبول دارم دوست عزیز اما مثلا الان داشتم توی همون زومیت نظراتو میخوندم میدیدم بعضی ها (که اکثرا هم توی المپیاد ریاضی شرکت کرده بودن) از فرمول های اماده ریاضی استفاده کرده بودن . قبول دارم که اینم چیز کمی نیست . اما خدایی یکم با انصاف باشیم . فرض کن شما بشینی و هیچی هم از فرمول های ریاضی ندونی (فقط چیزای ساده مثل ضرب و تقسیم و ... رو بدونی) اونوقت بخوای نه تنها اون مسئله رو حل کنی بلکه یه فرمول هم براش خلق کنی! توروخدا یکم با انصاف باشیم کدومش ارزشش بیشتره؟


 والا منکه نظر خاصی ندادم نگفتم کار ساده ای بوده.
اصلا هنوز نخوندم که نظر بدم. در ریاضیات هم ادعایی ندارم؛ بیشتر تاجاییکه برای کاربردهای برنامه نویسی و امنیت و اینها خودم مطالعه داشتم و میدونم بحث کردم. اینم که گیر دادم به شما از این بابت خب درمورد چیزهایی بود که خودم میدونستم و یاد گرفته بودم (چون دیده بودم نیازه و راهش اونه) و بنظرم چیزهای پیچیده و حجیمی هم نبودن؛ بخاطر همین ایراد گرفتم چون شما هم وقتی توی چیزی میری که نیاز داره باید ریاضیاتش در این حد رو مطالعه و تحلیل درست بکنی. مثل اینکه ابزار ضروری دم دستت باشه ولی بهش دست نزنی!

----------


## hamidhws

> برای حل مسائل فشرده سازی باید خیلی چیزها رو بدونید.خیلی.سعی کن یک بار راهنمای maxima و بعدش راهنمای wolfram-alpha و بعد wolfram-mathematica رو بخونی.من هر سه رو خوندم.
> و با تمام علمی که دارم یقین دارم که اگر ده سال هم کار کنم هرگز نمیتونم چیزی با قدرت نصف Lempel-ziv هم بسازم.


دوست عزیز این باید ها رو بنده خیلی بهتر از شما میدونم چون عمر و زندگیمو پای این کار گذاشتم! شاید شما نتونید بهش برسید اما چیشد که فکر کردید منم قرار نیست بهش برسم؟ 
من الگوریتم ها و نظریه هامو با داداشم درمیون میزارم و بعد از اینکه تایید کنه ادامه میدم و برای ثبت اقدام میکنم , فکر میکنید علم شما بیشتره یا برادر من که بخواید در مورد کار بنده نظر بدید؟
برادرم دانشجوی فوق دکترای دانشگاه ویندسور کانادا توی رشته هوش مصنوعی هست  و نفر هشتم کنکور کارشناسی ارشد. اونم مثل من کل زندگیشو وقف علم و پیشبردش کرده  , وقتی برادر من نظریه منو تایید میکنه فکر میکنید اینکه شما بگید نمیتونم یا نمیشه برام مهمه؟

----------


## FastCode

پس چرا این سوال رو از برادرت نپرسیدی؟

----------


## hamidhws

> والا منکه نظر خاصی ندادم نگفتم کار ساده ای بوده.
> اصلا هنوز نخوندم که نظر بدم. در ریاضیات هم ادعایی ندارم؛ بیشتر تاجاییکه برای کاربردهای برنامه نویسی و امنیت و اینها خودم مطالعه داشتم و میدونم بحث کردم. اینم که گیر دادم به شما از این بابت خب درمورد چیزهایی بود که خودم میدونستم و یاد گرفته بودم (چون دیده بودم نیازه و راهش اونه) و بنظرم چیزهای پیچیده و حجیمی هم نبودن؛ بخاطر همین ایراد گرفتم چون شما هم وقتی توی چیزی میری که نیاز داره باید ریاضیاتش در این حد رو مطالعه و تحلیل درست بکنی. مثل اینکه ابزار ضروری دم دستت باشه ولی بهش دست نزنی!


دوست گلم باور کن حل اون مقدار بیشتر از اونیکه به ریاضیات مربوط باشه به قوانین طبیعت و فیزیک مربوطه. بخدا هر چیزی غیر از منطق  محض رو میشه عوض کرد. من اشتباهی که کردم این بود که عددی به اون بزرگی رو در زمان فعلی و با دانش فعلی به زبون اوردم .اون مقدار مربوط به زمان ما نیست . من باید از مقدار های کوچکتری استفاده میکردم ,لطفا در مورد کامپیوترهای DNA مطالعه بفرمایید. به نظرم این تازه ابتدای راه هست , ولی یه چیز جالب میشه ازش فهمید . طبیعت و خود انسان حد نهایت علم هست و هرچی جلوتر میریم به یافته هایی میرسیم که بهمون ثابت میکنه طبیعت همیشه یک قدم جلوتر هست! به نظر من چیزایی که توی طبیعت (منظورم جهان مادی و غیرمادی که به هر صورت درک میکنیم) هست از علم ما جلوتره و به همین خاطر از همون اول سعی کردم اون سوال رو با پیروی از طبیعت حل کنم.ما در نهایت علم به خودمون و دنیای پیرامون خودمون میرسیم.بخاطر همینه که اسرار کردم دنیا رو طور دیگه ببینیم و طور دیگه درک کنیم. مثلا الان یه نظریه دارم که ثابت میکنه همه چیز یه معادلست و همه چیز و همه علوم به هم مربوطه  و تمام متغیر های این معادله دارای مقداری از پیش تعیین شده هستن و در نتیجه هر چیزی چه مادی چه غیر مادی دارای یک مقدار معین هست . شکل فرمول ها و معادله ها در نهایت به یک معادله کلی میرسه که اسمشو گذاشتم علم مطلق . ببنید اگه علم رو یک هرم در نظر بگیری نوک اون هرم همون علم مطلق و یا همون تک معادله ای هست که اسمشو علم مطلق گذاشتم. شاید نتونم این فرضیه رو تا اخر عمرم اثبات کنم اما مطمئنم یه روز بشر بهش میرسه . حاضرم قسم بخورم

----------


## hamidhws

> پس چرا این سوال رو از برادرت نپرسیدی؟


دوست عزیز میشه اول شما لطف کنی بگی چرا فکر کردی من فاکتوریل رو نمیدونم؟اون حرفایی که بالا زدم درسته؟
واقعا ممنون میشم بجای طفره رفتن جواب منو بدید

----------


## FastCode

خب این یعنی با wolfram-alpha و  Microsoft Math  و یا libreoffice-math کار نکردید.اگر کار کرده بودید عین همون شخصی که سوال رو پرسیده بود از علامت سیگما استفاده میکردید و فرمول اختراع نمیکردید.
مثال:
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=30+choose+18&lk=3

----------


## hamidhws

مهم اینه که تونستم توی تنها 5 مین هم مسئله رو درک کنم هم براش فرمول بسازم. شاید  اگه اونموقع فرمولشو میدونستم با همون فرمول سیگما که فرمودید حل میکردم اما ندونستنش باعث نشد نتونم, نمیدونم چرا همیشه میخوایم ارزش کار بقیه رو پایین بیاریم و یا بکوبیمشون . من بیشتر این اخلاقو توی ایرانیا دیدم (قصد توهین نیست خودمم ایرانیم)

----------


## FastCode

ما ارزش کار شما رو پایین نمیاریم.فقط بهتون میگیم که با این تلاش میتونید یک کار با ارزش تر بکنید یا با همین همین تلاش این کار رو خیلی ساده تر انجام بدید.
به جای اختراع انتگرال و سیگما و اثبات فرمول اگر این مطالب رو مطالعه کنید میتونید راحتتر و با اطمینان بیشتر ازشون استفاده کنید و زودتر به جواب برسید.
با مطالعه میتونید نتیجه ی کار بقیه رو ببینید.مثلا در همین فشرده سازی, تا حالا الگوریتم های فشرده سازی spice, vnc و rdp رو مقایسه کردید؟میدونید چرا TeamViewer و png بخاطر سیستم افقی ای که دارن برای این کار سریعتر هستن؟
استاندارد x265 رو که اخیرا اومد رو مطالعه کردید؟
با مطالعه این موارد هست که میتونید تجربیات و گزارش کار دیگران رو ببینید و به جای حروم کردن وقت و ذهنتون اونها رو بهبود بدید یا اشتباهاتشون رو ببینید و ازشون فاصله بگیرید

----------


## hamidhws

> ما ارزش کار شما رو پایین نمیاریم.فقط بهتون میگیم که با این تلاش میتونید یک کار با ارزش تر بکنید یا با همین همین تلاش این کار رو خیلی ساده تر انجام بدید.
> به جای اختراع انتگرال و سیگما و اثبات فرمول اگر این مطالب رو مطالعه کنید میتونید راحتتر و با اطمینان بیشتر ازشون استفاده کنید و زودتر به جواب برسید.
> با مطالعه میتونید نتیجه ی کار بقیه رو ببینید.مثلا در همین فشرده سازی, تا حالا الگوریتم های فشرده سازی spice, vnc و rdp رو مقایسه کردید؟میدونید چرا TeamViewer و png بخاطر سیستم افقی ای که دارن برای این کار سریعتر هستن؟
> استاندارد x265 رو که اخیرا اومد رو مطالعه کردید؟
> با مطالعه این موارد هست که میتونید تجربیات و گزارش کار دیگران رو ببینید و به جای حروم کردن وقت و ذهنتون اونها رو بهبود بدید یا اشتباهاتشون رو ببینید و ازشون فاصله بگیرید


منم کاملا با تحقیق و پرسش موافقم و در واقع هیچ وقت نخواستم از اون دسته از ادما باشم که میخوان چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کنن .اما عمر انسان محدوده و طبیعتا نمیتونه همه چیز رو فرا بگیره . من یاد گرفتم فقط چیزایی رو یاد بگیرم که مستقیما با کاری که دارم میکنم مرتبط باشه , مثلا اگر برای جایی از الگوریتمم به یه فرمول خاص احتیاج داشته باشم همون لحظه یادش میگیرم .مثل همون سوالایی که پرسیدم و دوستان عزیزی مثل شما کمک کردن و پاسخ دادن. این سیستم اموزشی که اول باید همه چیز رو یاد بگیریم بعدا ازش استفاده کنیم رو به هیچ وجه قبول ندارم و متاسفانه همین شیوه هم داره در مدارس و دانشگاه های ما پیاده میشه . این نظر شخصیه و سلیقه ای , اما باور کنید روش اول خیلی خیلی بهتر موجب پیشرفت  حافظه میشه و در واقع مغز شما رو از اطلاعات غیر کلیدی به سمت انبوه اطلاعات کلیدی و عملی میکشونه

----------


## hamidhws

راستی دوست عزیز جایی تو ایران هست که بشه یه فرضیه رو ثبت کرد؟ چیزی که نتونی از لحاظ عملی اثبات کنی اما از لحاظ تئوری و روی کاغذ جواب بده . من الان کلی فرضیه یا نظریه مختلف دارم و دلم میخواد با بقیه هم در میون بزارم اما نمیدونم چطوری اینکارو انجام بدم. راستش من شاید هیچوقت دانشمند نشم (بدلیل مطالعات کمم) اما واقعا میتونم ایده های خوبی برای خیلی از چیزا ارائه کنم

----------


## FastCode

با pgp رمزشون کن و هر موقع خواستی که فاششون کنی کلید عمومی رو منتشر کن

----------


## hamidhws

> با pgp رمزشون کن و هر موقع خواستی که فاششون کنی کلید عمومی رو منتشر کن


 ممنون دوست عزیز

----------


## FastCode

برای این کار باید کاملا با RSA آشنا باشید چون این استفاده استانداردی از gpg نیست و بعضی برنامه های gpg به صورت پیشفرض کلید عمومی رو منتشر میکنند.

بعد از این کار فایلتون رو چند جای معتبر که احتمال حذف شدن نداره آپلود میکنید.که بعدا بتونید به عنوان سند بهش مراجعه کنید.

این روشی بود کهاز  eshpilen یاد گرفتم.البته ایشون با aes توضیح دادن یک جای دیگه توی همین سایت.

----------


## hamidhws

باشه حتما . راستی این راه اصولی ترین راه ممکنه؟ یعنی هیچ روال قانونی برای اینکار توی ایران وجود نداره؟

----------


## FastCode

باور کن اگر داشت من الان ۴ تا ثبت کرده بودم.

----------


## hamidhws

این مشکل مختص ایرانه یا کلا هیچ نهاد جهانی برای اینکار وجود نداره؟

----------


## FastCode

فقط ایران.
البته بعضی چیزا مثل حدیث و دعا و فال گیری و ترجمه متون و اینها کلا copyright و FRAND و .... داره.

----------


## hamidhws

نمیدونم والا هر روز دلایلی که باعث میشن بیشتر توی این مملکت احساس خوشبختی کنم بیشتر میشه. میترسم اخر از خوشیه زیاد سکته کنم بمیرم!

----------


## shayan j

ببخشید دوستان،چون کار به جاهای باریک کشیده،گفتم شاید بد نباشه یه دخالتی بکنم....
البته چون پستهاتون خیلی طولانی شدن همه رو نخوندم پس ببخشید اگه حرف تکراری زدم یه موقع....
بنده دانشجوی فیزیک هستم،پس لازم میدونم چند تا نکته رو تذکر بدم:
1-اینکه برای تغییر همیشه انرژی لازم داریم،از مکانیک کوانتومی به دست نمیاد و همیشه بوده و هست
2-اینشتین هیچ وقت نگفت اگه به سرعتهای بالاتر از سرعت نور برسیم،به عقب برمیگردیم.در واقع خود اینشتین بود که در مقاله ی «درباره ی الکترودینامیک اجسام متحرک» که توش نسبیت خاص رو معرفی کرد،سرعت نور رو حداکثر سرعتها دونست
3-اینکه سرعت یه محاسبه چقدره،بستگی به جزئیاتش داره،نسبیت خاص سرعت نور رو فقط حد بالای سرعت انتقال اطلاعات،انرژی و ماده میدونه.....فرآیندهایی در طبیعت رخ میدن که حتی از [; 10^{-20} s ;] هم کمتر طول میکشن

به نظرم اگه جناب hamidhws مشخص کنن که محاسبات مورد نیازشون قرار چه چیزی رو نشون بدن،بحث بهتر پیش میره
البته متوجهم که ایشون ممکنه نخوان نظریه شون رو کامل توضیح بدن و درخواست من هم این نیست،فقط اینکه بفهمیم قراره به چه نتیجه ای برسیم

----------


## hamidhws

از مشارکتتون توی بحث سپاسگذارم دوست عزیز



> 2-اینشتین هیچ وقت نگفت اگه به سرعتهای بالاتر از سرعت نور برسیم،به عقب برمیگردیم.در واقع خود اینشتین بود که در مقاله ی «درباره ی الکترودینامیک اجسام متحرک» که توش نسبیت خاص رو معرفی کرد،سرعت نور رو حداکثر سرعتها دونست


راستش در مورد این موضوع چند مدت پیش یه مطلب توی اینترنت میخوندم که الان درست یادم نیست اما یصورت غیر مستفیم اشاره میکرد که با توجه به قانون نسبیت وقتی سرعت یک جسم به نور میرسه جرمش صفر میشه و اگر از اون پیشه بگیره جسم در یک محیط معکوس حرکت میکنه و... البته اگه جاییش اشتباه کردم ببخشید درست یادم نیست اما پیداش کردم میذارم .




> به نظرم اگه جناب hamidhws مشخص کنن که محاسبات مورد نیازشون قرار چه چیزی رو نشون بدن،بحث بهتر پیش میره
> البته متوجهم که ایشون ممکنه نخوان نظریه شون رو کامل توضیح بدن و درخواست من هم این نیست،فقط اینکه بفهمیم قراره به چه نتیجه ای برسیم


با کمال میل دوست عزیز
ببینید . فرض کنید من میخوام یک پیغام از نقطه x به y بفرستم و زمانی که پیغام به نقطه y رسید میخوام دقیقا بدونم چه زمانی بوده! شاید من اشتباه میکنم و راهی غیر از شمارش هم وجود داشته باشه ولی خوشحال میشم اگه نظری دارید بفرمایید . البته من میخوام دقت ثبت زمان حداقل  1 هشتم ثانیه و حداکثر (هرچی بیشتر بهتر).
یه مثال میزنم : فرض کنید من میخوام بفهمم که وقتی پیغام توسط سیستم y دریافت شد دقیقا چه زمانی هست (کاری به ساعت و دقیقش ندارم فقط مقدارش توی اون ثانیه برام مهمه) مثلا مشخص کنه که در 0.89454548454546546546546649848 ثانیه پیغام دریافت شد .جالا من میخوام تا چند رقم اعشار میتونم برم جلو . یعنی حداکثر دقتی که میتونم بهش برسم در زمان فعلی چقدره و چه راهی رو پیشنهاد میکنید
--------------------------------------------------------------
راستی دوست عزیز من یه سوال مربوط به فیزیک داشتم حالا که شما تشریف دارید ممنون میشم کمی راهنمایی کنید , آیا سرعت نور در خلاء همیشه یک مقدار کاملا یکسانه؟ یعنی به هیچ وجه  حتی یک ملیاردم ثانیه هم تغییر نمیکنه؟ جوابش خیلی برام مهمه و میخوام مطمئن بشم که اگه من 2 پالس نوری در شرایط خلاء  از نقطه x به Y  بفرستم دقیقا توی یک زمان مشابه به نقطه Y میرسن . یعنی اختلافشون دقیقا صفر هست یا نه؟
بازم ممنون

----------


## FastCode

http://www.shci.ir ثبت اختراع هم داره ولی من چشمم آب نمیخوره.

----------


## hamidhws

> http://www.shci.ir ثبت اختراع هم داره ولی من چشمم آب نمیخوره.


 من دقیقا با همینا هم تماس گرفته بودم . یکی بود به اسم خانم کلاکی .هم زنگ زدم هم ایمیل , البته بنده خدا حداقل تنها کسی بود که جواب داد! بقیه حتی جوابم نمیدادن! هنوز متن ایمیل هاشم دارم , در کل چیزی که گفت این بود , گفت طبق قانون فعلی چیزی که دیده نمیشه رو (مثل قوانین ریاضی یا الگوریتم و ...) نمیتونیم ثبت کنیم . میگفت برای ثبت باید نرم افزارشو بسازم ! حالا اونوقت من چطوری یه نظریه یا چیزی که نمیتونم عملی تست کنم نرم افزارشو بسازم خدا میدونه!

----------


## FastCode

باید این جمله رو بهش میگفتی:
"من فکر میکردم خدا هم دیده نمیشه."

----------


## hamidhws

> باید این جمله رو بهش میگفتی:
> "من فکر میکردم خدا هم دیده نمیشه."


اره اما بعید میدونم بتونن این جملات فلسفی رو هضم کنن :دی
ولی واقعا یعنی خدایی هیچکس توی این مملکت به فکرش نرسیده یه راهی برای این مشکل پیدا کنه؟ حالا شاید توی رشته ما کمتر چیزی به اسم نظریه باشه اما اون بنده خدا که توی رشته ریاضیات یا فیزیک هست اگه به یه فرمول یا معادله جدید برسه باید چیکار کنه؟بره سازمان ثبت اختراعات؟ :دی

----------


## shayan j

> با کمال میل دوست عزیز
> ببینید . فرض کنید من میخوام یک پیغام از نقطه x به y بفرستم و زمانی که پیغام به نقطه y رسید میخوام دقیقا بدونم چه زمانی بوده! شاید من اشتباه میکنم و راهی غیر از شمارش هم وجود داشته باشه ولی خوشحال میشم اگه نظری دارید بفرمایید . البته من میخوام دقت ثبت زمان حداقل  1 هشتم ثانیه و حداکثر (هرچی بیشتر بهتر).
> یه مثال میزنم : فرض کنید من میخوام بفهمم که وقتی پیغام توسط سیستم y دریافت شد دقیقا چه زمانی هست (کاری به ساعت و دقیقش ندارم فقط مقدارش توی اون ثانیه برام مهمه) مثلا مشخص کنه که در 0.89454548454546546546546649848 ثانیه پیغام دریافت شد .جالا من میخوام تا چند رقم اعشار میتونم برم جلو . یعنی حداکثر دقتی که میتونم بهش برسم در زمان فعلی چقدره و چه راهی رو پیشنهاد میکنید


خب،اینکه میزان دقت شما در اندازه گیری زمان چقدر میتونه باشه،بستگی به دستگاه اندازه گیریتون داره.تا الان،کوتاهترین بازه ی زمانی که به شکل مستقیم اندازه گیری شده،برابره با  که قطعا با ابزارآلات پیشرفته ای بوده که معلوم نیست در دسترس شما باشه یا نه که البته من اونقدر در موردشون اطلاعات ندارم
به نظر میرسه شما میخواید زمانی که طول میکشه تا یه سیگنال از یه نقطه به نقطه ی دیگه بره رو محاسبه کنید.......خب الان به نظرم میرسه که لازم نیست اندازه گیری کنید،چرا به راحتی فاصله ی مورد نظر رو تقسیم بر سرعت نور نمیکنید؟البته باید معلوم بشه که سیگنال شما در چه محیطی منتشر میشه......خلأ؟هوا؟یه رسانا؟یا یه نارسانا؟
اگه محیطتون خلأ نباشه،با توجه به اینکه دقت خیلی زیادی هم لازم دارید،به نظرم محاسبه جواب نمیده چون اثرات زیادی رو باید در نظر بگیرید که کار بسیار بسیار پیچیده ای میشه یا شاید ناممکن....پس در این صورت باید همون اندازه گیری رو انجام بدید که به اطلاعات دقیقی از ابزارهای اندازه گیری زمان نیاز داره که من ندارم و باید خودتون پیداشون کنید......
--------------------------------------------------------------



> راستی دوست عزیز من یه سوال مربوط به فیزیک داشتم حالا که شما تشریف دارید ممنون میشم کمی راهنمایی کنید , آیا سرعت نور در خلاء همیشه یک مقدار کاملا یکسانه؟ یعنی به هیچ وجه  حتی یک ملیاردم ثانیه هم تغییر نمیکنه؟ جوابش خیلی برام مهمه و میخوام مطمئن بشم که اگه من 2 پالس نوری در شرایط خلاء  از نقطه x به Y  بفرستم دقیقا توی یک زمان مشابه به نقطه Y میرسن . یعنی اختلافشون دقیقا صفر هست یا نه؟
> بازم ممنون


خب میتونم بگم بله.....تغییری نمیکنه....
ولی باز بستگی به دقت مورد نیاز شما داره
تازگیا یه مقاله ای خوندم در مورد بستگی سرعت نور به نوسانات خلأ(طبق اصل عدم قطعیت،توی خلأ هم انرژی هست و این انرژی مداوما داره به ذرات تبدیل میشه که اون ذرات هم سریعا نابود میشن و دوباره به انرژی تبدیل میشن،به این میگن نوسانات خلأ).....ممکنه در صورتی که دقت مورد نیاز شما از یه حدی بیشتر بشه،اونا هم دخیل بشن....

راستش الان که فکر میکنم میبینم این کاری که شما میخواید بکنید اصلا کار ساده ای نیست و....با عرض معذرت باید بگم به نظرم شما علم و مهارت کافی برای این کار رو ندارید.....راستش منم ندارم......

پیشنهاد من اینه که انجام آزمایش رو فراموش کنید و فقط سعی کنید فیزیک و ریاضیات بیشتری یاد بگیرید و با اونها به پیشبرد نظریه تون بپردازید
وقتی به یه جایی رسیدید که بتونید با اطمینان و اعتماد به نفس توضیحش بدید،به شکل یه مقاله بفرستیدش به یه مجله ی علمی معتبر
اون وقت اگه نظریه تون مورد توجه قرار بگیره،حتما سازمانهایی امکاناتشون رو صرف آزمایشش میکنن...

----------


## shayan j

> من دقیقا با همینا هم تماس گرفته بودم . یکی بود به اسم خانم کلاکی .هم زنگ زدم هم ایمیل , البته بنده خدا حداقل تنها کسی بود که جواب داد! بقیه حتی جوابم نمیدادن! هنوز متن ایمیل هاشم دارم , در کل چیزی که گفت این بود , گفت طبق قانون فعلی چیزی که دیده نمیشه رو (مثل قوانین ریاضی یا الگوریتم و ...) نمیتونیم ثبت کنیم . میگفت برای ثبت باید نرم افزارشو بسازم ! حالا اونوقت من چطوری یه نظریه یا چیزی که نمیتونم عملی تست کنم نرم افزارشو بسازم خدا میدونه!


سازمان ثبت اختراع طرحهایی که مربوط به ساخت یک دستگاه یا یک تکنولوژی هستن رو ثبت میکنه...
نظریات ریاضیاتی و فیزیکی مربوط به این سازمان نمیشن....
برای این نظریات،روند طبیعی اینه که شخصی که بهشون رسیده،یه مقاله در یک مجله ی معتبر علمی چاپ میکنه و بقیه رو از پیشرفتش مطلع میکنه
یا اگه طرحی که داره میتونه باعث درآمد زایی بشه،باید بره با یک شرکت که در اون زمینه کار میکنه صحبت کنه و طرحش رو ارائه بده،اگه اون شرکت از طرحش خوشش بیاد،روش سرمایه گذاری میکنه برای پیشرفتش یا اینکه سعی میکنه طرح رو از صاحبش بخره و خودش پیشرفتش بده
شما فعلا باید روی پیشرفت طرحتون به شکل نظری کار کنید تا وقتی که روش تسلط کافی رو پیدا کند و بتونید ازش دفاع کنید و البته خود طرح هم قابل دفاع باشه

----------


## hamidhws

> به نظر میرسه شما میخواید زمانی که طول میکشه تا یه سیگنال از یه نقطه به نقطه ی دیگه بره رو محاسبه کنید


ضمن تشکر از نظراتتون . راستش نه دوست عزیز من نمیخوام مسافت در واحد زمان رو مقایسه کنم(اینطوری خیلی ساده بود و احتیاجی به پرسیدن نداشتم) . اگه بخوام بصورت دقیق بگم به این صورته: توی نظریه من 2 متغیر وجود داره که اولی مربوط به پیغام اولیه و دومی مربوط به پیغام دستور توقف هست (این پیغام میتونه هر نوعی باشه چه پالس نوری یا هرچیزی که قابل انتقال باشه). زمانی که پیغام اولیه به نقطه y میرسه از اون لحظه به بعد پردازشگر y منتظر زمان رسیدن پیغام دستور توقف میمونه و به محض رسیدن پیغام توقف زمان اون رو با دقتی که توی نظریه من متغیر Z هست ذخیره میکنه. 



> ممکنه در صورتی که دقت مورد نیاز شما از یه حدی بیشتر بشه،اونا هم دخیل بشن


دقت مورد نیاز دقیقا به متغیر Z برمیگرده و اگر مدت زمان ارسال پالس اول رو t1  و مدت زمان ارسال پالس دوم رو t2 در نظر بگیریم . نظریه من در صورتی درست کار میکنه که t1=t2 باشه

(البته بازم میگم من برای این نظریه زمان زیادی اختصاص ندادم و کمتر از 2 ماه فکرش به سرم زد و به همین دلیل عمومی کردنش زیاد برام مهم نیست , به همین خاطر توی پست بعدی اون رو شرح میدم)

----------


## hamidhws

این نظریه مربوط به کاهش ترافیک ارسال اطلاعات از نقطه x  به y هست . و فرمول کلی اون بدون مقدمه و توضیح و ... بدین صورته:


 ,در نظر بگیریمT2 و مدت زمان ارسال دستور توقف را T1 اگر مدت زمان ارسال پیغام اولیه را 
و X  مقدار حجم اطلاعات ارسالی پیغام اولیه و Y  مقدار حجم اطلاعات ارسالی دستور توقف بر حسب بیت باشد.
 تعداد شمارش شمارشگر دوم (دریافت کننده)Z2 و, تعداد شمارش شمارشگر اول (ارسال کننده)Z1 و 
در 1 ثانیه باشد.
باشد . پس: 
اگر T1=T2 باشد 
و 
Z1=Z2 باشد 
در نتیجه:
Z=تعداد کلی شمارش شمارشگر اول =تعداد کلی شمارش شمارشگر دوم
بنابراین :
C=(log(Z)/log(2))-(X+Y)
( C  به معنی مقدار کاهش ترافیک بر حسب بیت میباشد)

----------


## hamidhws

اگر مدت زمان ارسال پیغام اولیه را T1 و مدت زمان ارسال دستور توقف را T2 در نظر بگیریم

و X  مقدار حجم اطلاعات ارسالی پیغام اولیه و Y  مقدار حجم اطلاعات ارسالی دستور توقف بر حسب بیت باشد.

 تعداد شمارش شمارشگر دوم (دریافت کننده)Z2 و تعداد شمارش شمارشگر اول (ارسال کننده)Z1 
در 1 ثانیه باشد.
باشد . پس: 
اگر T1=T2 باشد 
و 
Z1=Z2 باشد 
در نتیجه:
Z=تعداد کلی شمارش شمارشگر اول =تعداد کلی شمارش شمارشگر دوم
بنابراین :
(C=(log(Z)/log(2))-(X+Y
( C  به معنی مقدار کاهش ترافیک بر حسب بیت میباشد)

----------


## hamidhws

راستی اگه این معادله یا نظریه جاییش اشتباه بود روی سرم هجوم نیاریدا! من حتی وقت زیادی نذاشتم رفع اشکالش کنم  , اگه میخواستم این کارو کنم دیگه عمومیش نمیکردم!

----------


## hamidhws

راستی این نکته رو هم اضافه کنم , حتی اگر t1=t2 هم نباشه باز هم حتی از لحاظ عملی قابل انجامه! من اینو با 2 کامپیوتر و بصورت عملی تست کردم پس شکی در صحت اون ندارم اما از لحاظ زمانی اصلا به صرفه نیست و در نتیجه کارکرد تجاری نداره.

----------


## FastCode

هزینه rollback و هزینه اطمینان از ارسال رو هم باید حساب کنید.
مطالعه کنید:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_con...ance_algorithm

----------


## FastCode

چرا این قسمت ویرایش نداره؟یعنی واقعا هیچ میدیری این تاپیک ها رو نمیخونه؟
hybla و cubic و reno رو حتما بخونید.

----------


## hamidhws

> هزینه rollback و هزینه اطمینان از ارسال رو هم باید حساب کنید.
> مطالعه کنید:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_con...ance_algorithm


والا فکر نکنم این نظریه با زیر ساخت فعلی قابل پیاده سازی باشه و در واقع برای همین اینو محاسبه نکردم . در واقع به نظرم شاید بشه مثل فلش مموری (منظورم از نظر مسافت گیرنده و فرستده هست) ازش استفاده کرد تا اینکه در یک فاصله زیاد مثل شبکه های کامپیوتری . راستش در مقیاس شبکه علاوه بر چیزایی که فرمودید چیزای دیگم بود ولی بزرگترین مشکلش زمان بود که اصلا نسبت به حجم اطلاعات ارسالی به صرفه نبود (چون اینو به صورت عملی آزمایش کردم کاملا شرایطشو تست کردم)

----------


## hamidhws

حالا به نظرتون اگر روی این نظریه کار بشه قابلیت و پتانسیل پیشرفت داره؟ میدونم شاید این نظریه هنوز به پختگی لازم نرسیده اما از لحاظ کلی قابلیت ثبت نداره؟

----------


## FastCode

اون سه تا الگوریتم زمانبندی که بهشون اشاره کردم خیلی از مشکلات سر راه مثل congestion و delay و خطای سختافزاری رو هم در نظر گرفتن.اگر بتونید حداقل شبیه اونها عمل کنید ۱۰۰٪ جای استفاده خواهد داشت.البته من هنوز کامل تئوریتون رو درک نکردم و شاید اصلا چیزهایی که میگم نامربوط باشه ولی فکر میکنم حداقل دونستنشون از ندونستنشون برای شما مفیدتره

----------


## hamidhws

در ادامه این نکته هم اضافه کنم, از اونجا که t1 و t2 توی زیرساخت شبکه ای فعلی حتی توی ms هم باهم تفاوت دارن و  به هیچ وجه حتی اگه هزینه اطمینان ارسال رو هم در نظر نگیریم و فرض کنیم 100% هست باز هم از نظر زمانی به صرفه نیست و یا احتیاج به تغییرات خاصی داره. به همین دلیل به نظرم یه زیر ساخت کاملا جدید میخواد

----------


## hamidhws

یکم کلی تر در مورد معادله بخوام بگم اینطوری میشه : ببینید قبول دارید اگه t1  و t2 با هم برابر باشن در نتیجه z1  و z2 هم با هم کاملا برابر میشن ! بنابراین اگر t1, t2 با هم برابر باشن ما میتونیم حداقل روی کاغذ هر مقدار اطلاعاتی رو در مدت 1 ثانیه و فقط با صرف مقدار x+y ارسال کنیم. اما این وسط یه سری چیزا مانغ میشه که ما مقدار z رو از یک حدی بیشتر کنیم . یکی همون دلیلی که بخاطرش این تاپیک رو زدم یعنی حد پردازش در 1 ثانیه و دومین دلیل هم اینکه تساوی t1 و t2 تا یه دقت خاص برقرار هست در نتیجه با دانش فعلی مقدار c از یه حدی نمیتونه بیشتر بشه. اما بازم همون مقدار هم به نظرم میتونه جهش بزرگی باشه . من امکانات لازم رو ندارم وگرنه حتما بصورت عملی تست میکردم . احتمالا در صورت تست عملی معادله ممکنه کمی تغییر کنه  اما فکر کنم باز هم مقدار کاهش ترافیک اونقدر هست که بتونه ثمر بخش باشه

----------


## hamidhws

> اگه t1 و t2 با هم برابر باشن در نتیجه z1 و z2 هم با هم کاملا برابر میشن


ببخشید این قسمتش منظورم مقدار کلی شمارش z1  و z2 بود

----------


## hamidhws

> اون سه تا الگوریتم زمانبندی که بهشون اشاره کردم خیلی از مشکلات سر راه مثل congestion و delay و خطای سختافزاری رو هم در نظر گرفتن


درسته , وقتی ما با عملیاتی در کسر کوچک ثانیه کار میکنیم همیشه احتمالاتی هست . اما این احتمالات خطا یه حداکثری داره و میشه با بالابردن مقدار x  و y  به عنوان هزینه خطای احتمالی  این مشکلو رفع کرد.من اینو توی محیط شبکه و توی واحد زمانی ثانیه تست کردم و کاملا کار کرد اما توی کسر کوچک از ثانیه نمیدونم. تا بصورت عملی تست نکنم نمیتونم بفهمم

----------


## UfnCod3r

> من میخوام این محاسبه خیلی خیلی ساده رو انجام بدم : x=x+1
> 
> اما مشکل اینجاست که من میخوام این عمل توی 1 ثانیه حداقل به مقدار 10 به  توان 300 میلیون بار انجام بشه!(برای حداکثر حدی مشخص نکردم اما هرچی بیشتر  باشه بهتره) این مقدار یعنی در هر 10 به توان 300 میلیونیوم ثانیه 1 واحد  اضافه بشه!
> چون مقدار از پیش تعیین شده نیست من نمیتونم بصورت دسته ای شمارش کنم و مجبورم تک تک اضافه کنم تا زمانی که دستور توقف صادر بشه .


 :متعجب: 
مگه می خوای چی کار کنی .
اصلا می دونی 10 ب توان 300 میلیون چند تا صفر داره .
چون انقدر صفر داره ک تو ثبات 64 بیتی هم جا نمیشه باید خودت عدد و الگوریتم جمع و.. رو بنویسی ک اسن خودش چند صد برابر سرعت رو می گیره

----------


## hamidhws

> مگه می خوای چی کار کنی .
> اصلا می دونی 10 ب توان 300 میلیون چند تا صفر داره .
> چون انقدر صفر داره ک تو ثبات 64 بیتی هم جا نمیشه باید خودت عدد و الگوریتم جمع و.. رو بنویسی ک اسن خودش چند صد برابر سرعت رو می گیره


سلام دوست عزیز . فکر کنم فقط پست اول رو خوندید درسته؟ اون 10 به توان 300 میلیون یه مثال برای یه عدد خیلی بزرگ بود و الان دیگه اون مقدار مطرح نیست عزیز دل (راستی 300 میلیون صفر داره دیگه :دی)
خوب معلومه توی 64 بیت ذخیره نمیشه دوست عزیز (64 بیت = 0 تا 18446744073709551615)

----------


## hamidhws

fast code عزیز (اسم شریفتون رو هم نمیدونم متاسفانه) اگر احتمال 1 در میلیون این فرضیه من درست کار کرد و چون عمومیش کردم بعد ها یکی به اسم خودش منتشر کرد میتونم با کمک به این تاپیک و تاریخ و ساعتی که اون پست رو زدم ثابت کنم که مال من بوده؟

----------


## FastCode

خیر.این تاپیک سند نیست.برای این کار بهتر هست که با یک وکیل مشورت کنید که مطمئن بشید.شاید از نظر جامعه ی علمی مورد قبول باشه(و البته هست) اما این دولتی که من هر روز توی اداره ها میبینم اصلا چنین چیزی رو درک نمیکنن.

----------


## eshpilen

> 1-اینکه برای تغییر همیشه انرژی لازم داریم،از مکانیک کوانتومی به دست نمیاد و همیشه بوده و هست


 نه گفته این نبود که برای تغییر همیشه انرژی لازم داریم.
گفته این بود که یک حداقل انرژی خاص وجود داره که کوچکترین تغییری در ماده حداقل اون مقدار انرژی رو مصرف خواهد کرد و مصرف انرژی ای کمتر از اون ممکن نیست.
تاجاییکه بنده دیدم گفته بودن این از فیزیک کوانتم ناشی میشه. حالا فیزیک کوانتم هم نباشه بهرحال منظور اون حداقل مقدار انرژی برای ایجاد تغییر در ماده بود.

----------


## eshpilen

> برای این کار باید کاملا با RSA آشنا باشید چون این استفاده استانداردی از gpg نیست و بعضی برنامه های gpg به صورت پیشفرض کلید عمومی رو منتشر میکنند.
> 
> بعد از این کار فایلتون رو چند جای معتبر که احتمال حذف شدن نداره آپلود میکنید.که بعدا بتونید به عنوان سند بهش مراجعه کنید.
> 
> این روشی بود کهاز  eshpilen یاد گرفتم.البته ایشون با aes توضیح دادن یک جای دیگه توی همین سایت.


اگر از RSA استفاده میکنید از کلید حداقل 2048 بیتی استفاده کنید.
اگر امنیت برای بیشتر از ده بیست سال مد نظره، بهتره از کلید 3072 بیتی استفاده بشه.

----------


## eshpilen

> اره اما بعید میدونم بتونن این جملات فلسفی رو هضم کنن :دی
> ولی واقعا یعنی خدایی هیچکس توی این مملکت به فکرش نرسیده یه راهی برای این مشکل پیدا کنه؟ حالا شاید توی رشته ما کمتر چیزی به اسم نظریه باشه اما اون بنده خدا که توی رشته ریاضیات یا فیزیک هست اگه به یه فرمول یا معادله جدید برسه باید چیکار کنه؟بره سازمان ثبت اختراعات؟ :دی


ریاضی و فرمول و نظریه های عمومی (قوانین طبیعت) رو که نمیشه بعنوان اختراع ثبت کرد.
اولا که اختراع نیست و کشفه.
دوما اگر اینطور بود الان ما از کلی از قوانین فیزیک و ریاضیات نمیتونستیم استفاده کنیم چون تحت انحصار بودن و کسی بدون اجازه نمیتونست استفاده کنه.

اما اگر منظورتون از ثبت اینه که در تاریخ ثبت و ثابت بشه که شما برای اولین بار چنین چیزی رو کشف کردید، خب این یه مبحث دیگس و بحث اختراع و Patent و حق انحصار در استفاده نیست.
بطور کلی شما مثلا وقتی یه چیزی رو توی ژورنال علمی معتبری منتشر کنید اونوقت اون خودش سنده. نشون میده شما در اون تاریخ برای اولین بار مطلب رو منتشر کردید.
ولی البته بخاطر اینکه ممکنه به گردانندگان اون ژورنال اعتماد نداشته باشید، میتونید از روشهایی استفاده کنید مثل اینکه نظریه رو بطور همزمان در هر تعداد منبعی که میتونید منتشر کنید.
البته شاید بهتر باشه اول از همون ترفند رمزنگاری استفاده کنید. یعنی نظریهء خودتون رو رمز میکنید و فایل رمز شده رو آپلود میکنید و در جاهای مختلفی لینک دانلودش رو با توضیحات میذارید، و توصیه میکنم حتما به تعدادی از مراجع و دانشمندان معتبر و خلاصه هرکس و هرجایی که میشناسید ارسال کنید (با ایمیل). فقط حتما توضیح بدید که اون فایل رو نگه دارن تا زمانیکه شما مطلب رو بصورت عمومی منتشر کنید و اگر کسی ازتون دزدید یا ادعا کرد که زودتر منتشر کرده، اونوقت شما کلید رمزگشایی رو منتشر میکنید و ثابت میشه که شما در اون تاریخ اون مطلب رو ارائه کردید. چون کلی شاهد خواهند بود که فایل رمزشده در اون تاریخ براشون ارسال شده بوده.
فراموش نکنید توی فایل اسم و مشخصات هویتی کامل خودتون رو هم بنویسید. البته توی فایل اصلی که بعد رمز خواهد شد.

فقط باید توضیحات هم فارسی (فرض میکنیم که برای مراجع و افرادی فارسی زبان هم میخواید ارسالش کنید - فکر خوبیه) و هم انگلیسی کامل و روشن تهیه کنید و همراه فایل بذارید.

فقط تنها چیزی که هست اینه که اگر نظریهء شما یک اشتباه ناشیانه از آب دربیاد، اونوقت آبروتون میره  :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته شما مجبور نیستید هویت خودتون رو در ایمیل ها و جاهایی که لینک دانلود فایل رمز شده رو میدید فاش کنید. میتونید از یک ایمیل ناشناس هم استفاده کنید. به این شکل اگر مثلا بعدا که مطلب رو در ژورنال منتشر کردید یا موقع بررسیش برای درج در ژورنال معلوم شد که از اساس اشتباه ناشیانه ای بیش نبوده، اونوقت هویت شما در اون سطح وسیع فاش نمیشه که ضایع بشید. البته یوقت هم دیدی یجوری این قضیه و هویت شما از اون ژورنال ها و منابع درز کرد و لو رفتید  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## eshpilen

البته شاید بتونید برای ارسال به ژورنال ها و منابع دیگر هم از هویت ناشناس و همون ترفند رمزنگاری استفاده کنید.
یعنی هویت شما ناشناس میمونه تا وقتی که کلید رمزگشایی اطلاعات هویتی خودتون رو که بصورت رمز شده ارسال کردید در اختیارشون قرار بدید.
به این شکل هویت شما میتونه به اختیار خودتون هروقت که خواستید فاش بشه یا هیچوقت فاش نشه.
البته اگر اون منابع این روش رو قبول بکنن.
بهرحال منبع برای انتشار زیاد هست. حتی در فرومهای اینترنتی هم میشه منتشر کرد. توی سایت. ارسال بصورت ایمیل.
لزومی نداره فکر کنید حتما باید از طریق ژورنال باشه.

بهرحال هیچوقت تضمین 100% وجود نداره.
برای هیچکس و هیچ چیزی.

راستی بنظر من زیاد هیجان زده نشید.
بهتون برنخوره ولی بازم میگم که بنظر بنده همهء اینا به احتمال 99.9999999 درصد تصورات اشتباهی بیش نیستن.

----------


## eshpilen

> اگه محیطتون خلأ نباشه،با توجه به اینکه دقت خیلی زیادی هم لازم دارید،به نظرم محاسبه جواب نمیده چون اثرات زیادی رو باید در نظر بگیرید که کار بسیار بسیار پیچیده ای میشه یا شاید ناممکن....پس در این صورت باید همون اندازه گیری رو انجام بدید که به اطلاعات دقیقی از ابزارهای اندازه گیری زمان نیاز داره که من ندارم و باید خودتون پیداشون کنید......
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> خب میتونم بگم بله.....تغییری نمیکنه....
> ولی باز بستگی به دقت مورد نیاز شما داره
> تازگیا یه مقاله ای خوندم در مورد بستگی سرعت نور به نوسانات خلأ(طبق اصل عدم قطعیت،توی خلأ هم انرژی هست و این انرژی مداوما داره به ذرات تبدیل میشه که اون ذرات هم سریعا نابود میشن و دوباره به انرژی تبدیل میشن،به این میگن نوسانات خلأ).....ممکنه در صورتی که دقت مورد نیاز شما از یه حدی بیشتر بشه،اونا هم دخیل بشن....


 جاذبه روی سرعت نور تاثیر نمیذاره؟
روی خودش که تاثیر میذاره!
چون میگن که حتی نور هم در دام سیاهچاله ها میفته بخاطر جاذبهء خیلی زیادشون.
بخاطر همین سیاه هستن!!

----------


## eshpilen

> راستش در مورد این موضوع چند مدت پیش یه مطلب توی اینترنت میخوندم که الان درست یادم نیست اما یصورت غیر مستفیم اشاره میکرد که با توجه به قانون نسبیت وقتی سرعت یک جسم به نور میرسه جرمش صفر میشه


فکر کنم برعکس گفتی.
بر اساس محاسبه توی فرمولش، جرمش بینهایت میشه.
بخاطر همین نتیجه گرفتن که نمیشه از سرعت نور بیشتر حرکت کرد.
البته بنظرم یه عده با این مخالف هستن!!

----------


## eshpilen

> اگر مدت زمان ارسال پیغام اولیه را T1 و مدت زمان ارسال دستور توقف را T2 در نظر بگیریم
> 
> و X  مقدار حجم اطلاعات ارسالی پیغام اولیه و Y  مقدار حجم اطلاعات ارسالی دستور توقف بر حسب بیت باشد.
> 
>  تعداد شمارش شمارشگر دوم (دریافت کننده)Z2 و تعداد شمارش شمارشگر اول (ارسال کننده)Z1 
> در 1 ثانیه باشد.
> باشد . پس: 
> اگر T1=T2 باشد 
> و 
> ...


 کسی چیزی از این فهمید؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamidhws

> فکر کنم برعکس گفتی.
> بر اساس محاسبه توی فرمولش، جرمش بینهایت میشه.
> بخاطر همین نتیجه گرفتن که نمیشه از سرعت نور بیشتر حرکت کرد.
> البته بنظرم یه عده با این مخالف هستن!!


احتمالا حق با شماست من یه چیزی قبلا خونده بودم الان درست یادم نبود مرسی که تصحیح کردید.
در همین مورد من قبلا یه مطلب میخوندم که گویا حتی دانشمندا تونستن سرعت بیشتر از نور رو هم شناسایی کنن! پیداش کردم میذارم منبعشو

----------


## hamidhws

> کسی چیزی از این فهمید؟


 :لبخند گشاده!:  راستش متن اصلی کلی مفدمه و توضیح و .. داره اما اینجا من فقط معادله نهایی رو گذاشتم به خاطر همین ممکنه کمی گنگ باشه که به همین دلیل عذر میخوام  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## FastCode

من یکم فهمیدم.بقیش رو هم حدث زدم

----------


## hamidhws

> من یکم فهمیدم.بقیش رو هم حدث زدم


دوست عزیز لطفا اگه پیشنهاد یا راهنمایی یا اشکالی در فرمول کلی دیدید بفرمایید تا روش کار کنم . ممنون میشم

این نظریه روی کاغذ درسته اما واقعا نمیدونم با امکانات فعلی بشه پیاده سازیش کرد یا نه . البته برای تست عملش یه ایده ای دارم , تا با چشم خودم نبینم n بیت رو با 2 بیت ارسال کردم باورم نمیشه حتی اگه روی کاغذ درست باشه (از بس توی الگوریتم های فشرده سازی روی کاغذ مطمئن بودمو توی تست الگوریتم شکست خوردم که دیگه به هیچی اعتماد ندارم)

----------


## eshpilen

> برای مثال قبلا توی سایت زومیت یه سوال ریاضی بود که بدون داشتن هیچ گونه دانشی از فرمول های ریاضی اونو حل کردم . از این لینک میتونید ببینید . (با اسم حمید رضاییان)


 از کجا معلوم جوابت کاملا درسته؟

----------


## hamidhws

> از کجا معلوم جوابت کاملا درسته؟


والا من کلا 5 مین روش وقت گذاشتم و حتی تست نکردم ببینم درسته یا نه. اما خوشحال میشم یکی بگه درسته یا نه . اونجا هم گفتم اگه اشتباه هست بگید اما کسی چیزی نگفته هنوز

----------


## eshpilen

> والا من کلا 5 مین روش وقت گذاشتم و حتی تست نکردم ببینم درسته یا نه. اما خوشحال میشم یکی بگه درسته یا نه . اونجا هم گفتم اگه اشتباه هست بگید اما کسی چیزی نگفته هنوز


خسته نباشید  :لبخند گشاده!: 
متاسفم که باید بگم پس به احتمال 99.99999 درصد بازم اشتباه کرده اید.

عزیزم آخه یه همچین چیزهایی که هیچ، چیزهایی که عمومی تر هستن و ساده تر و روشن تر از این، بدون تحقیق و تست و تایید نمیشه بقدر کافی مطمئن شد.

شما واقعا آدم عجول و ساده انگاری هستی!

بنده روی یک الگوریتمی که بتونه فقط بخشی از این مسئله رو نمایش بده دیروز و اینها مقداری کار کردم و موفق نشدم. دیگه حوصله و اولویت نداشتم ولش کردم. فقط فهمیدم که از اونی که بنظر میرسه پیچیده تره.
بیخودی خودشون اون رو بعنوان یک مسئلهء پیچیده ذکر نکردن که!
واقعا جالبه که شما متوجه نیستی که چیزی که بنظر ساده میاد ممکنه در اصل خیلی پیچیده باشه و شما اشتباه تصور میکنی.
در خیلی چیزها این هست.
بنابراین کسی که هوش و دانش و تجربهء کافی داشته باشه اینقدر سریع و راحت قضاوت نمیکنه.




> اونجا هم گفتم اگه اشتباه هست بگید اما کسی چیزی نگفته هنوز


اینکه دلیل نمیشه.
اگر مسئله واقعا پیچیده باشه، هرکسی نمیفهمه و هرکسی بهش نمیپردازه و هرکسی فرصت نمیکنه و حوصلش رو نداره. خوانندگان کامنت مطلب مگه چه تعدادی هستن چقدر توشون نابغه و ریاضیدان هست که از این بین یک نفر هم بخواد اهمیتی به جواب شما بده و زحمتی به خودش.
تازه اونم به اون شکل ناشیانه و مبهم و غیراستانداردی که شما نوشتید.

----------


## hamidhws

دوست عزیز این سوال گویا یه فرمول ثابت ریاضی داره که توی چند پست عقب تر fast code بهش اشاره کردن , خوب با همون فرمول ثابت ریاضی که هم اثبات شده هم بیشتر از  5 مین روش وقت گذاشته شده تستش کنید بگید جوابش چند میشه, منتظرما ... خودمم میخوام بدونم جوابش چند میشه:)

----------


## eshpilen

هان؟
حالا من باید بدوم دنبالش؟
اونم با اینطور رفتار و نوشتار مبهم و بی سر و ته شما؟
عزیزم این حوزهء تخصص و اولویت بنده نیست.
برام مهم هم نیست.
فعلا انگیزه ای ندارم برم دنبالش. ولی اگر بیشتر توضیح بدید و مطلب روشن و دقیق باشه و اینقدر حرفه ای بنظر برسه که ارزش توجه داشته باشه، برام حداقل جالبه و اگر وقت کردم شاید نگاهی بندازم.
مثلا اون الگوریتم رو هم خواستم بنویسم نه بخاطر کل کل با شما، بلکه گفتم بد نیست هر از چندگاهی یخورده مخ ریاضی خودمون رو هم تقویت کنیم؛ بدرد میخوره؛ منجمله در برنامه نویسی. ولی بعدش دیدم نه پیچیده هست و زیاد کار میبره و باید آدم تخصص ریاضی داشته باشه، دیگه بیخیالش شدم.

فقط تا همین حد میبینم روشنه و میتونم ازتون ایراد بگیرم که چرا اینقدر عجول و ساده انگار هستید و چیزی رو بدون اینکه حتی تست کنید فکر میکنید کشف و اختراع کردید. ببخشیدا ولی این واقعا مسخرس! آدمی که ادعای هوش داره نباید اینطور عمل کنه. این رفتار رو از یه بچه میشه پذیرفت، نه آدم بالغ.
من عمرا جرات نمیکنم اینطور عجول و بدون پشتوانه اینطور نظرهایی بدم. میرفتم دنبالش یه تحقیق و تستی میکردم بعد که مطمئن تر میشدم مطرح میکردم. اگرم مطمئن نمیشدم حداقل به اون صورت و با اون ادعا و بیان مطرحش نمیکردم.

اول یاد بگیر ریاضی رو چطوری مینویسن، چطوری بیان میکنن، بعد ادعا کن.
والا نوابغ دنیا هم نمیان بدون تست و تحقیق اینطور ادعا کنن.
بابا شما دیگه کی هستید.
واقعا نوبر نوبرانه.
توی تالار PHP که یه چیزی به یکی یاد میدی میاد انکار میکنه که ناآگاه بوده و تازه بدهکار هم میشی، اینجا هم این از شما.
واقعا بجای علم و تخصص و حرفه ای گری شده بساط مسخره بازی.
ما اینطوری به هیچ کجا نمیرسیم.
اصلا آدمش رو نداریم.
آدمهای جدی، قوی، مسئول.
فقط دوتا بچه داریم که ادعای باهوشی و نابغه بودن و کشف و اختراع دارن.

میگن اگر نخوردیم نون گندم، ولی دیدیم دست مردم.
بنده هم دیدم که دانش چیه و دانشمند و محقق چیه.
شما از اون ماهیت خیلی فاصله دارید.
تازه باید برید کلاس اول درسش رو یاد بگیرید.
بنده هوش شما رو انکار نمیکنم، اما اینکه فکر کنید فقط هوش کافیه خودش تفکر احمقانه ای است.
به خیلی خصوصیات و زحمت و دانش و رعایت اصول نیازه برای پیشرفت و نتیجهء واقعی.

----------


## FastCode

Second that

----------


## hamidhws

> چیزی رو بدون اینکه حتی تست کنید فکر میکنید کشف و اختراع کردید.


بابا من کی ادعا کردم این کشف و اختراعه؟!!!!!
حتی توی همون سایت هم که نوشتم در ادامش گفتم که مطمئن نیستم درست باشه چرا شما یکم بیشتر دقت نمیکنید؟
درضمن تست این کار خیلی راحت با 4 خط برنامه پیاده میشه و لازمم نیست دانش ریاضی داشته باشید!

من الان برنامشو نوشتم و تست کردم و دیدم فرمولم فقط برای تعداد ارقام 4 رقمی صدق میکنه و توی 5 رقم صدق نمیکنه . اما همون لحظه برای همه تعداد ارقام فرمولشو بدست اوردم اگه خواستید بگید بزارم

در ضمن هروقت بنده کاملا ادعا کردم که مثلا فلان تحلیلم 100% درسته شما بیا دنبال خلافش بگرد . نه توی فرمولی که فقط 5 مین وقت گذاشتمو حتی ادعا نکردم درسته!

----------


## hamidhws

> Second that


yeah bro, :D

من توی برنامم همین فرمولو برای 5 و 6 رقم تست زدم درست در نیومد. دلیلشم فهمیدم البته و یه فرمول جدید براش ساختم که برای تمام حالات صدق کنه. ولی واقعا زورم میاد روی چیزی که اصلا به دردم نمیخوره وقت بذارم!

----------


## hamidhws

راستی از اونجا که من زیاد فرمول ریاضی بلد نیستم لطفا اگه کسی جواب اینو میدونه فرمولشو بهم بگه(اصلا فرمولی براش هست؟)

فرض کنید من میخوام جواب 4!+3!+2!+1! رو بدست بیارم (منظورم از ! فاکتوریل نیستا منظورم جمع اعداد متوالیه). حالا راهی هست که با یه فرمول سریعتر به جواب برسیم؟ البته اینو میدونم که مثلا  
5/2*4=!4

----------


## hamidhws

گویا بازدید این تاپیک بیشتر از تاپیک های تخصصیه! این تاپیکم ( https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%DA%A9%D8%AF) چند روزه داره خاک میخوره و خیلیم عجله دارم . لطفا یه کمکی کنید اگه اطلاعی دارید صواب داره

----------


## eshpilen

> درضمن تست این کار خیلی راحت با 4 خط برنامه پیاده میشه و لازمم نیست دانش ریاضی داشته باشید!


 بابا تو که ما رو اوس کردی به خدا.
ولمون کن.
حالا بگیم برنامش رو بنویس خودش داستان میشه کی حوصله داره کی میره این همه راه رو با شما.
یه فرمول و دو خط جملهء فارسیت رو آدم نمیدونه چکار کنه اصلا سرش کجاست تهش کجاست چی میگه از کجا اومده به کجا میره پیاده میره یا سواره ...  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## eshpilen

آدم با شما بحث میکنه انگار میخواد معادلهء 10 مجهولی حل کنه  :اشتباه: 
حالا الان میای میگی معادلهء 10 مجهولی که کاری نداره راحت حل میشه  :قهقهه: 
منکه دیگه موندم خدایی!
حالا بیخیال بیا موضوع بحث رو عوض کن یه چیزی جذاب و مفیدتر سراغ نداری؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamidhws

والا من نمیدونم یه برنامه برای تستش مگه چقدر زمان میبرد!

            for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)
            {
                for (int i1 = 0; i1 < 10; i1++)
                {
                    for (int i2 = 0; i2 < 10; i2++)
                    {
                        for (int i3 = 0; i3 < 10; i3++)
                        {
                                    if (i == i1 + i2 + i3)
                                    {
                                        x[i]++;
                                        n++;
                                    }
                             
                        }
            
                    }
            
                }
            }
            MessageBox.Show(Convert.ToString(n));


ولی چشم از این نمونه معادلات 10 مجهولی هم میگذریم :D
یه چیز مفید تر هم سراغ دارم اما هرکاری کردم نتونستم فرمولشو بدست بیارم , اونم ضریب افزایش نرخ تورم توی ایرانه ,اگه یکی به من بگه وقتی آقای x توی tv میگه نرخ تورم 20 درصده ولی اجناس نزدیک به 120% افزایش داشتن این دقیقا چطوری شده کی به کیه!این سخت ترین معادله ای که هرکاری کردم نتونستم حلش کنم اما خیلی مفیده خدایی  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## FastCode

این رو من خیلی وقت پیش حل کردم.
اون چیزی که توی تلویزیون میگن کاملا درسته واحدش رو چون خیلی تخصصیه نمیگن.واحدش شتاب تورم در زمان پلانک هست که هر چند ثانیه یک بار میشه ۲۰.
بعد از اینکه  IEEE754/64-bit دچار overflow میشه از صفر شروع میشه.تجهیزات محاسبش رو هم فقط دولت داره.قرار شده در برنامه توسعه بعدی مشکل overflow رو هم حل کنن که دیگه صفر نشه.

----------


## hamidhws

> این رو من خیلی وقت پیش حل کردم.
> اون چیزی که توی تلویزیون میگن کاملا درسته واحدش رو چون خیلی تخصصیه نمیگن.واحدش شتاب تورم در زمان پلانک هست که هر چند ثانیه یک بار میشه ۲۰.
> بعد از اینکه  IEEE754/64-bit دچار overflow میشه از صفر شروع میشه.تجهیزات محاسبش رو هم فقط دولت داره.قرار شده در برنامه توسعه بعدی مشکل overflow رو هم حل کنن که دیگه صفر نشه.


  :متفکر:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## eshpilen

> والا من نمیدونم یه برنامه برای تستش مگه چقدر زمان میبرد!
> 
>             for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)
>             {
>                 for (int i1 = 0; i1 < 10; i1++)
>                 {
>                     for (int i2 = 0; i2 < 10; i2++)
>                     {
>                         for (int i3 = 0; i3 < 10; i3++)
> ...


 اهه راست میگی چه راه حل ساده ای.
من بهش فکر نکرده بودم؛ ولی فکر کنم بخاطر اینکه هدفم رو از اول گذاشتم روی راه حل الگوریتمیک هوشمندانه تر و بهینه تری؛ وگرنه که دیگه آنچنان تمرین ریاضی و الگوریتم نمیشد.

این روشی که گذاشتی که تمام اعداد 4 رقمی رو دونه به دونه بررسی کنیم ببینیم توش چندتا از اونایی که ما میخوایم هست، چیز خاصی از نظر ریاضی و الگوریتم نداره و هیچ ایده ای دربارهء فرمول ریاضی محاسبهء تعداد این اعداد به ما نمیده. ولی بهرحال واسه چک کردن صحت جواب فرمولهای ریاضیش خوبه. من دیگه اینقدر روی الگوریتمش فکر کرده بودم که این قضیه و راه حلهای کاملا کور یادم رفته بود!

راستی رقم اول که نمیتونه صفر باشه. چون سوال گفته اعداد چهار رقمی. عدد چهار رقمی داریم که هزارگانش صفر باشه؟! بنابراین حلقهء بیرونی باید از یک شروع بشه.
بنابراین یکی از تعداد عددهای جواب کم میشه.

----------


## hamidhws

> راستی رقم اول که نمیتونه صفر باشه. چون سوال گفته اعداد چهار رقمی. عدد چهار رقمی داریم که هزارگانش صفر باشه؟! بنابراین حلقهء بیرونی باید از یک شروع بشه.
> بنابراین یکی از تعداد عددهای جواب کم میشه.


اره من همون موقع میخواستم ویرایش کنم اما اینجا ویرایش نداره! دیگه بیخیال شدم یه بار دیگه از 1 بزارم . فقط کافیه حلقه i از 1 شروع بشه.

راستش من خیلی روی حل معادلات یا الگوریتم های به این شکل کار کردم (بخاطر کار روی الگوریتم های فشرده سازی) و اکثرا برای حل سوالاتی شبیه این خودم براش فرمول میساختم . البته دیگه دنبالش نرفتم ببینم این فرمول از اول بوده یا نه  . اما مثلا شما همینو در نظر بگیر اگه بخوایم از طریق کد نویسی و بدون فرمول خاصی انجام بدیم  میشه 10 به توان تعداد ارقام موزد تست! یعنی اگه تعداد ازقاممون یکم بره بالا...! :D

همین مشکلو با فاکتوریل و مجموع جمع اعداد متوالی هم داشتم که هنوز نتونستم فرمولی براش پیدا کنم  که با صرف زمان کمتر به جواب برسن. اما به طور کل همیشه توی نرم افزارهای تجاریم چون خیلی به سرعت اهمیت میدم سعی کردم تعداد پردازش رو به حداقل برسونم و تا جایی که بتونم از حلقه استفاده نکنم . به خاطر همینه که معمولا سرعت کار با نرم افزارهایی که میسازم به طور غیر طبیعی بالاست!حتی توی محاسبات نسبتا سنگین

----------


## FastCode

using System;

namespace test
{
    class MainClass
    {
        public static void Main (string[] args)
        {
            int n = 0;
            int[] x =  new int [10];
            {
                for (int i = 1; i < 10; i++)
                {
                    int i1max = 10;
                    for (int i1 = 0; i1 < i1max; i1++)
                    {
                        int i2max = i1max - i1;
                        for (int i2 = 0;i2 < i2max; i2++)
                        {
                            int i3max = i2max - i2;
                            for (int i3 = 0;i3 < i3max; i3++)
                            {
                               int i4max = i3max - i3;
                                for (int i4 = 0;i4 < i4max; i4++)
                                {
                                    if (i == i1 + i2 + i3 + i4)
                                    {
                                        Console.Write(i1); Console.Write("\t");
                                        Console.Write(i2); Console.Write("\t");
                                        Console.Write(i3); Console.Write("\t");
                                        Console.Write(i4); Console.Write("\t");
                                        Console.Write( i); Console.Write("\t");
                                        Console.WriteLine();
                                        x[i]++;
                                        n++;
                                    }
                                }
                            }
                        }
                    }
                }
                Console.WriteLine(Convert.ToString(n)); n = 0;x = new int[10];
                {
                    for (int i2 = 1; i2 < 10; i2++)
                    {
                        for (int i = 0; i <= i2; i++)
                            n+=(i+2)*(i+1)/2;
                    }
                }
                Console.WriteLine(Convert.ToString(n)); n = 0;x = new int[10];             
            }
        }
    }
}
الان من این الگوریتم رو متحول کردم؟
در حلقه دوم اگر i2 رو برداری همون 219 رو میده

----------


## hamidhws

حلقه دوم 714 میده که برای 5 رقم بدست میومد . 



> در حلقه دوم اگر i2 رو برداری همون 219 رو میده


منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم!

و اینکه الگوریتم شما باید برای همه تعداد ارقام کار کنه و در واقع باعث کاهش محاسبات بشه.لطفا بگید مثلا برای 8 رقم به چه صورت محاسبه میکنید؟

----------


## FastCode

for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)                            n+=(i+2)*(i+1)/2;

میشه ۲۱۹

----------


## FastCode

شاید هم 
for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)                            n+=(i)*(i+1)/2;
اصولا ۱۲ به بعد مغر من کار نمیکنه.الان واقعا نمیدونم کدوم کد درسته.ویرایش هم بستست.

----------


## hamidhws

> for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)                            n+=(i+2)*(i+1)/2;
> 
> میشه ۲۱۹


اره البته i هم از 1 شروع بشه.

خوب برای 6 رقم چنتا حلقه باید بزاریم و چطوری؟ 
ریاضی یه روال ثابت داره شما روی تعداد 2 تا 5 رقم یه فرمول ثابت بدست بیار که کار کنه مطمئنا روی 1 میلیون رقمم صدق میکنه

البته الگوریتم شما هم اگه برای تعداد ارقام بالاتر هم انجام بشه میتونه مفید باشه چون حداقل برای 4 و 5 رقم کاهش محاسبات داشت.
(البته اگه بشه کاری کرد کلا حلقه رو حذف کنیم خیلی خوبه  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## eshpilen

بد نیست بالاخره یخورده بهینه سازی و یه دوزار ریاضی استفاده شده.
البته بحث بهینه سازیش درواقع خیلی هم مهم نیست تاحالا!
اصل بحث این بود که الگوریتمش تمرینی برای ورزیدگی و علمی شدن ذهن باشه و کمی با ریاضیات درگیر بشیم.
اگر ایده ای هم میداد راجع به اون فرمول ریاضی کلی برای بدست آوردن تعداد، خب خیلی خوب بود. احتمالش هست.

در برنامه نویسی و نوشتن الگوریتم دستمون از ریاضیات به مراتب بازتره، چون میتونیم کلی عملیات منطقی ردیف کنیم که میتونه از روشهای کاملا کور و Brute-force پیش بره تا برسه به خود فرمول ریاضیش! یعنی در این بین شما میتونید درجات زیادی از سادگی و دشواری رو داشته باشید و برای حل مسئله بصورت گام به گام پیش برید. مثل همین کاری که تا همینجا شد. یعنی اول یک الگوریتم کاملا کور و بدون هوشمندی و ریاضی خاصی بود، بعد یخورده تحلیل بیشتر کردیم و الگوریتم حرفه ای تر و بهینه تری رو با کمک کمی ریاضی نوشتیم. اگر تعداد این اعداد فرمول کلی ریاضی داره پس بنظرم احتمالش هست که در الگوریتم هم میشه خیلی بیش از این پیش رفت؛ ولی اگر گفتن که مسئلهء خیلی پیچیده ای است، پس احتمالا کار واقعا دشواری خواهد بود! منم همینو گفتم. چون یخورده کار کردم مخم داغ کرد دیگه. درحالیکه بنده قدرت طراحی الگوریتم بالایی دارم تاجاییکه خودم برآورد میکنم!! یادم نمیاد تاحالا در تحلیل و درک یا طراحی الگوریتمی بمونم، مگر همینطور موارد که با ریاضیات پیشرفته و اینها درگیر باشن. یعنی اساسا ریاضی هستن دیگه! فقط بحث برنامه نویسی و منطق و الگوریتم نیست. بهرحال اگر کسی تخصص ریاضی داشته باشه و بتونه برنامه هم بنویسه، بنظرم میتونه از برنامه نویسی و روش الگوریتمیک برای تحلیل و درک مسئله و یافتن جواب کمک زیادی بگیره. ولی یوقت هم شاید نخواد این کار رو بکنه تا مهارت ریاضی و قدرت ذهن خودش رو تقویت کنه. اما در مواردی که در نهایت بدون کمک راه راهی پیدا نمیکنه، میشه از الگوریتم و برنامه نویسی کمک گرفت.

----------


## hamidhws

این روشی که دوستمون رفتن در واقع همون روشی بود که منم بدست اورده بودم . یعنی جمع اعداد متوالی. 

چیزی که حدودا بهش رسیدم ولی هنوز تستش نکردم :

x=n+n!+n*1+n*2+...+n*8

منظور از ! همون جمع اعداد متوالیه
منظور از n*n1 هم مجموع جمع اعداد متوالی به تعداد n1

والا من واقعا حوصلم نشد کاملا تستش کنم و توی فرمولم فقط تا n*1 رفتم بقیشو حدس زدم! البته اگه بتونید یه فرمول برای جمع اعداد متوالی پیدا کنید میشه این الگوریتم رو بدون حلقه هم پیاده سازی کرد
مثلا اینو بشه با یه فرمول بدست اورد :  (4!+3!+2!+1!)+(3!+2!+1!)+(2!+1!)+(1!)
(! جمع اعداد متوالی منظوره)

----------


## eshpilen

> چیزی که حدودا بهش رسیدم ولی هنوز تستش نکردم


بازم بروز عجول بودن شما.
نکنه فک میکنی ریاضیت خیلی قویه؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بنظر من ریاضی شما درحدی نیست که بدون تست بخوای چیزی بذاری.
یعنی کسی نمیاد خودش رو علاف بکنه ببینه راه حل شما چیه از کجا اومده.
چون منطقا هم نباید این کار رو بکنه.
یه استاد ریاضی یه مطلبی رو بذاره فرق میکنه.
ولی شما تاحالا همش مدعی بودی و از موارد و اصول اولیه هم اطلاع نداشتی و رعایت نکردی.
بنابراین، بر اساس همون منطق و احتمالات ریاضی، احتمال اینکه جواب شما درست باشه یا حتی به جواب نزدیک باشه، یا حتی اینکه چیز بدردبخوری برای یادگیری داشته باشه، اونقدری نیست که منطقی باشه آدم وقت و انرژی ارزشمند خودش رو بهش اختصاص بده.

----------


## hamidhws

> بازم بروز عجول بودن شما.


بحث عجول بودن نیست من نیازی به حل این مسئله ندارم و ربطی هم به کارم نداره به همین دلیل لازم نمیدونم براش وقت بذارم




> نکنه فک میکنی ریاضیت خیلی قویه؟


نه هرگز همچین فکری نکردم
اما باز اگه ناراحت نمیشید از لحاظ تحلیل مسئله یکم حرف واسه گفتن دارم!

===================
این حرفم بهت برنخوره اما من احساس میکنم شما ادم سطحی نگری هستی که همه چیزو اونجور که بیان میشن میبینی و عمق وجودی و مبنای اونو درک نمیکنی
من برای فرمولی که بالا نوشتم اگرچه وقت فقط نیم ساعت وقت گذاشتم اما برای اون فرمول حداقل 10 حالت از 10 رقم 1 تا 10 و همچنین چند حالت رو مورد بررسی قرار دادم.
نمیدونم چرا شما فکر کردید فقط خودتون علامه هستید یا فقط اونی که مدرک داره میفهمه یا فقط اونی که 2 تا فرمول ریاضی بلده قدرت تحلیل داره!فکر کردی اون 219 رو هم شانسی بدست اوردم؟
نمونه این مسائل رو زیاد حل کردم زمانی که شما خمیر بازی میکردی! برای اونایی که اولویت بنده بودن وقت هم گذاشتم و صد در صد میتونم ادعا کنم که درسته اما توی دنیا بی نهایت تحلیل و مسئله وجود داره و اگه قرار باشه وقتو انرژیمو روی حل همش بزارم فکر نکنم عمرم کفاف بده!

----------


## hamidhws

راستی دوست عزیز میتونم سنتون رو بپرسم؟

----------


## hamidhws

حالا باز اگه هم فکر میکنید از خودم در میارم حداقل دوست خوبم fast code کار منو ساده کرد و یه مثال براش گذاشت!



> for (int i = 1; i < 10; i++)                            n+=(i+2)*(i+1)/2;


یه جای گذاری کن اگه زحمتت میشه خودم انجام میدم.
2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2 + 6*7/2 + 7*8/2 + 8*9/2 + 9*10/2  + 10*11/2


که برابر است با :
2!+3!+4!+5!+6!+7!+8!+9!+10!
(منظور از ! همون جمع اعداد متوالیه)

==============================
اما برای 5 رقم قضیه فرق میکنه :



> for (int i2 = 1; i2 < 10; i2++)
>                     {
>                         for (int i = 0; i <= i2; i++)
>                             n+=(i+2)*(i+1)/2;
>                     }


و پیاده سازی اون بدین شکل میشه:
(1*2/2 + 2*3/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2 + 6*7/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2 + 6*7/2 + 7*8/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2 + 6*7/2 + 7*8/2 + 8*9/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2 + 6*7/2 + 7*8/2 + 8*9/2 + 9*10/2) + (1*2/2 + 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2 + 6*7/2 + 7*8/2 + 8*9/2 + 9*10/2 + 10*11/2)

که میشه :

(1!+2!) + (1!+2!+3!) + (1!+2!+3!+4!) + (1!+2!+3!+4!+5!) + (1!+2!+3!+4!+5!+6!) + (1!+2!+3!+4!+5!+6!+7!) + (1!+2!+3!+4!+5!+6!+7!+8!) + (1!+2!+3!+4!+5!+6!+7!+8!+9!) + (1!+2!+3!+4!+5!+6!+7!+8!+9!+10!)

و این دقیقا همون چیزیه که بهش رسیدم و فرمولی هم ساختم بر همین اساس بود
امیدوارم کمی طرز تفکرونگرشتون نسبت به دنیای اطراف تغییر کنه . مطمئنم برای خودتون هم مفیده

----------


## eshpilen

> راستی دوست عزیز میتونم سنتون رو بپرسم؟


 اولا که نخیر چون بتوچه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
دوما که بازم به احتمال 99.99999 درصد، از شما به میزان قابل توجهی سنم بیشتره  :قهقهه:

----------


## hamidhws

> اولا که نخیر چون بتوچه 
> دوما که بازم به احتمال 99.99999 درصد، از شما به میزان قابل توجهی سنم بیشتره


باشه عذر میخوام بابابزرگ!

----------


## hamidhws

فکر میکردم فقط خانوما از گفتن سنشون هراس دارن! شما که دور از جون مونث نیستید؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

از نوع حرف زدنتون نمیخوره سنتون بالا باشه. بیشتر میخوره 12 13 این حدودا.راستشو بگو :لبخند گشاده!:  توی شناسنامت دست بردی عمو؟

----------


## Himalaya

سلام
دقت کردید اگه به همین صورت بخواید ادامه بدید این تاپیک تا قیامت ادامه پیدا میکنه؟ 
حالت نوبتی پیدا کرده. یکی شما میگی یکی دوستمون (بعضی وقتا هم چندتا پشت سر هم). سوال اولیه تاپیک په چیزی بود که جوابشو کمو بیش متوجه شدید (تا اینجا که من پستا رو خوندم هیچکدوم حرف همدیگرو هم قبول نکردید و نخواهید کرد). اگر هم بازدیدش زیاد شده صرفا به خاطر اینه که  ما ایرانیا کلا کل کل رو دوس داریم. ببینیم یه جا دو نفر با هم بزن بزن راه انداختن ما هم وامیسیم تشویق میکنیم. 
بازدیدهای زیاد این تاپیک هم به معنای همو تشویقه هستش. ملت منتظرن ببینن کی کم میاره بالاخره

----------


## hamidhws

> سلام
> دقت کردید اگه به همین صورت بخواید ادامه بدید این تاپیک تا قیامت ادامه پیدا میکنه؟ 
> حالت نوبتی پیدا کرده. یکی شما میگی یکی دوستمون (بعضی وقتا هم چندتا پشت سر هم). سوال اولیه تاپیک په چیزی بود که جوابشو کمو بیش متوجه شدید (تا اینجا که من پستا رو خوندم هیچکدوم حرف همدیگرو هم قبول نکردید و نخواهید کرد). اگر هم بازدیدش زیاد شده صرفا به خاطر اینه که  ما ایرانیا کلا کل کل رو دوس داریم. ببینیم یه جا دو نفر با هم بزن بزن راه انداختن ما هم وامیسیم تشویق میکنیم. 
> بازدیدهای زیاد این تاپیک هم به معنای همو تشویقه هستش. ملت منتظرن ببینن کی کم میاره بالاخره


 حق با شماست دوست عزیز
فکر کنم اینجوری پیش بریم رکورد بیشترین پست در یک تاپیک رو بتونیم توی گینس ثبت کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ولی جدی ما که نمیتونیم جلو خودمون رو بگیریم به همین دلیل به مدیر سایت پیشنهاد دادم تاپیک رو قفل کنه. الانم میگم شما هم بگید لطفا قفلش کنن

----------


## eshpilen

من با قفل کردن تاپیک مخالفم  :عصبانی:

----------


## eshpilen

> for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)                            n+=(i+2)*(i+1)/2;
> 
> میشه ۲۱۹


 هان؟
من تست کردم 220 میده.
بعدم این چیه مثلا از کجا اومده چه کلیتی داره؟
همینطور نیست که چندتا عملیات و عدد رو ترکیب کنی که عدد مورد نظر بدست بیاد.
یبارکی مینوشتی n=219 خیال خودت رو راحت میکردی  :لبخند گشاده!: 





> شاید هم 
> for (int i = 0; i < 10; i++)                            n+=(i)*(i+1)/2;
> اصولا ۱۲ به بعد مغر من کار نمیکنه.الان واقعا نمیدونم کدوم کد درسته.ویرایش هم بستست.


 اینم که اصلا 165 میده.

----------


## eshpilen

> حالا باز اگه هم فکر میکنید از خودم در میارم حداقل دوست خوبم fast code کار منو ساده کرد و یه مثال براش گذاشت!
> 
> یه جای گذاری کن اگه زحمتت میشه خودم انجام میدم.
> 2*3/2 + 3*4/2 + 4*5/2 + 5*6/2 + 6*7/2 + 7*8/2 + 8*9/2 + 9*10/2  + 10*11/2
> 
> 
> که برابر است با :
> 2!+3!+4!+5!+6!+7!+8!+9!+10!
> (منظور از ! همون جمع اعداد متوالیه)
> ...


 تو تازه الان داری دوزار توضیح میدی.
قبلش فقط گفتی تست نکردم و یکسری چیزهای چپر چلاق و مبهم گذاشتی.
ضمنا میگی جمع اعداد متوالی، بعد از علامت فاکتوریل که مال ضربه استفاده میکنی.
جناب آیکیو! حداقل خلاقیت به خرج بده از یه علامتی چیز دیگه ای استفاده کن که با اون قاطی نشه! روش و اصول رو میگم رعایت نمیکنی همینه. آخه کدوم آدم باسوادی همچین چیز مبهم و بدون اصولی ببینه که انگار یه بچه نوشته بعدشم خودش داره میگه تست نکردم، میاد وقت و انرژی خودش رو روش تلف کنه؟

در نهایت هم اینا که گفتی خب حالا چطوری چه ربطی به جواب مسئله دارن؟
چیزی که تا اینجا بنده دیدم اینه که اول جواب یک حالت خاص رو با Brute-force پیدا میکنید، بعد میاید فرمول و حلقه های خاصی رو ترکیب میکنید تا به اون جواب برسه.
فرمول هاتون که کلی نیست.
و ظاهرا قاعدهء خاصی هم نداره درآوردنش. فقط تست میکنید و چند ترکیب و حدس رو تست میکنید تا یکیش جواب مورد نظر رو بده. بنظرت به این میگن ریاضی به اون معنا؟ اینم خودش یه نوع آزمون و خطا و روش Brute-force است، و تطابق جواب هم براحتی میتونه تصادفی باشه. شما با جمع و تفریق و ضرب اعداد هم میتونی به همون عدد برسی؛ ولی خب که چی؟!
کلیتش از نظر ریاضی هیچ چیز اثبات شده یا حتی رابطهء قابل توجهی که بشه بقدر کافی مطمئن بود که ربطی به اصل مسئله داره این وسط دیده نمیشه. بیشتر بازی با اعداد و عملیات بنظر میاد تا چیز دیگه.

----------


## eshpilen

این الان چیه مثلا:



> چیزی که حدودا بهش رسیدم ولی هنوز تستش نکردم :
> 
> x=n+n!+n*1+n*2+...+n*8
> 
> منظور از ! همون جمع اعداد متوالیه
> منظور از n*n1 هم مجموع جمع اعداد متوالی به تعداد n1


فرمولت رو بذاری تو تگ کد که مرتب بشه و یوقت بهم ریختگی نمایشی پیش نیاد.
کار سختیه؟
x=n+n!+n*1+n*2+...+n*8
خب بعد فرمودید n*n1.
درحالیکه در فرمول شما اصلا چیز به اسم یا شکل n1 دیده نمیشه.
اگر منظورت اون عددها بود، بجاش مینوشتی m حداقل بهتر بود و از اون n هم مستقل بودنش مشخص میشد.
خلاصه تا اینجا همش ابهام و معما و تردید برای فرمولی که هنوز هیچ توضیحی ندادی اصلا از کجا اومده و میگی تست هم نکردی و درش معنای علامتهای ریاضی رو هم تغییر دادی.
حالا تازه این «مجموع جمع اعداد متوالی به تعداد n1» هم خودش داستان داره و باید علم روایت و تفسیر بلد باشی و بعد از کلی تلاش استنباط کنی که محتمل ترین منظور چی بوده!!




> امیدوارم کمی طرز تفکرونگرشتون نسبت به دنیای اطراف تغییر کنه . مطمئنم برای خودتون هم مفیده


تغییر کنه یعنی چی دقیقا؟
یعنی مثلا از اون فرمول و گفته های مبهم و چپر چلاق شما باید همه چیز رو متوجه میشدم؟
یا اینکه ازش انتقاد نمیکردم؟
چطوری برام مفید واقع میشه اونوقت؟
میشه بفرمایید؟

ببینم راستی شما نبودی که فکر کنم یکی دو سال قبل، ادعای اختراع یک روش فشرده سازی ای چیزی رو میکردی که گفتی دنیا رو متحول میکنه و بالاخره تا یه مدت دیگه خبرش رو میشنویم؟  :متفکر: 
بنظرم در همین تالار تاپیک زده بودی راجع بهش.

----------


## hamidhws

> ضمنا میگی جمع اعداد متوالی، بعد از علامت فاکتوریل که مال ضربه استفاده میکنی.


علامت که فقط یه شکل عزیزم مهم اصل قضیه هست. ولی چشم علامتشم عوض میکنم. فکر کنم علامتش برعکس فاکتوریل میشد اگه اشتباه نکنم  :متفکر:  کاراکترشو روی صفحه کلید نمیدونم اگه لطف کنید بگید alt+? ممنون میشم



> و ظاهرا قاعدهء خاصی هم نداره درآوردنش. فقط تست میکنید و چند ترکیب و حدس رو تست میکنید تا یکیش جواب مورد نظر رو بده


نه دوست عزیز .چنتا رو تست میکنیم و از روی روند افزایش یه فرمول براش میسازیم . اگرچه جمع اعداد متوالی هم خودش نیازمند حلقه هست اما تعداد محاسبات رو خیلی کاهش میده. ولی بازم اگه راهی یا فرمولی بهتری باشه که بشه کاملا بصورت خطی انجامش داد طبیعتا خیلی خیلی بهتره.



> خلاصه تا اینجا همش ابهام و معما و تردید برای فرمولی که هنوز هیچ توضیحی ندادی


والا من چند حالت رو بررسی کردم و از بین روند رشد اون ها سعی داشتم به یه فرمول کلی برسم . و روند رشدی هرکدام از رقم ها مثل 1 تا 9 رو بررسی کردم . اما فقط تا 2 رو تست کردم . بعدش چون دیدم برای خطی کردن این فرمول احتیاج به جمع اعداد متوالی دارم در نتیجه اون فرمول رو فعلا بیخیال شدم و دنبال راهی برای بدست اوردن جمع اعداد متوالی شدم,




> ببینم راستی شما نبودی که فکر کنم یکی دو سال قبل، ادعای اختراع یک روش فشرده سازی ای چیزی رو میکردی که گفتی دنیا رو متحول میکنه و بالاخره تا یه مدت دیگه خبرش رو میشنویم؟ 
> بنظرم در همین تالار تاپیک زده بودی راجع بهش.


بله دوست عزیز بنده نزدیک به یک دهه هست دارم روی پیدا کردن روشی بهینه تر از الگوریتم های فعلی کار میکنم و نتیجه کارهامو هم با این فایل تست میکنم : http://prize.hutter1.net
به نتایج واقعا خوبی هم رسیدم و مطمئنم یک روز حداقل میتونم یه الگوریتم بهینه تر خلق کنم

پ.و: البته یه بنده خدا دیگم بود که ادعا کرده بود روشی دست پیدا کرده که بطور 100% قادره مثلا 4 بیت رو در 3 بیت ذخیره کنه! نمیدونم شاید بنده خدا قانون شانون رو نمیدونسته یا میخواسته منطق رو زیر سوال ببره.
ما به هیچ وجه نمیتونیم n حالت رو در n-1 حالت ذخیره کنیم و در این صورت حداقل یک حالت مشابه پیش میاد!اما n یک مقدار متغیره و اصل فشرده سازی هم بر همین مبنا استواره

----------


## FastCode

میدونید چی خیلی جالبه؟
این محاسبات embarrassingly parallel هستن.
یعنی میتونید از .../OpenCL/Distributed computing/CUDA استفاده کنید.

----------


## eshpilen

آقا جمع اعداد متوالی که فرمول داره!
مگه شما توی مدرسه نخوندید؟
فرمولش فکرکنم اینه:

----------


## hamidhws

> آقا جمع اعداد متوالی که فرمول داره!
> مگه شما توی مدرسه نخوندید؟
> فرمولش فکرکنم اینه:


 دوست عزیز شما حافظتون رفرش میشه؟ من که خودم توی صفحه قبل همینو گفتم



> البته اینو میدونم که مثلا 
> 5/2*4=4i


(i رو برای علامت جمع اعداد متوالی گذاشتم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

دوست عزیز من فرمولی برای مجموع جمع اعداد متوالی میخوام . مثلا فرمولی برای مثال زیر :
4i+3i+2i+1i

----------

